# ~* Nico_79's collection - 7 years in the making *~



## Nico_79

I've always admired the collections showcased here, but was a bit intimidated as my own collection was quite tiny when I first fell in love with purses.  It slowly grew over the years until I finally reached a point where I'm quite satisfied with what I currently own. Thank you all for letting me share my passion on tPF.  

It was my trip to Italy that sparked my love of leather and purses. I remember trying to bargain with a sales lady in the Florence market for my first real purse.  I hardly wear her now, but I can't bear to part with her.


----------



## Nico_79

In 2004 I was exposed to the Coach brand. I had no idea they even existed, such a newbie I was back then, but I caught on quick and discovered what I liked and disliked during that time.


----------



## Nico_79

This eventually led me to venture into Michael Kors.


----------



## Nico_79

But I still wasn't quite satisfied, I wanted something different.  I fell in love with Katherine Kwei's purses and had to get one!


----------



## Nico_79

This led me to discover premier designers such as Balenciaga, Prada and Gucci.  Slowly I acquired one of each to add to my collection.


----------



## Nico_79

Eventually I stepped foot in the Louis Vuitton store. Let me tell you how the SA's totally ignored my teenager looking self, but I refused to let that deter me. I wanted my first LV and I'd be damned if some snooty SA was going to prevent me from getting one! 

I present to you my first LV - Tivoli GM


----------



## Nico_79

Since that first LV purchase, the floodgates were opened.  I saw so many styles that I desired, but had no clue if they were for me.  I was lucky enough to find a very sweet SA that let me try on as many different styles, sizes and colours as I wanted.  Here's the ones that came home with me.


----------



## Nico_79

In addition, the Brea MM is a gift from my fiance and the Soffia Coppola PM was my HG. So glad to have them both!


----------



## Nico_79

While I tried to present my collection chronologically, there was a deviation in 2010 when I purchase my first Chanel, the 2.55 reissue, size 226.  I wasn't at a point in my life where I could pay full retail, so I went the pre-loved route!  I will always remember this as my special find and how proud I was when I first got her in the mail.


----------



## Nico_79

It took about two years for me to step foot in a Chanel boutique and another year after that to feel comfortable buying more Chanel. I found a lovely and amazing SA which made my shopping experience a dream. The blue and red Chanel are vintage pieces, no harm in saving some $!


----------



## Nico_79

And my most recent Chanel purchases...


----------



## Nico_79

Of course what collection would be complete if it didn't have a few SLGs and accessories thrown in?


----------



## handbagahholic

You collection is beautiful!! there are so many amazing items and great classics. Your vinatge chanels are adorable but my two fave bags of your entire collection is the striped LV tote! love it more than the plain mono (And now on my wish list) and the chanel Boy!!!


----------



## kmlsrano

Nico_79 said:


> Of course what collection would be complete if it didn't have a few SLGs and accessories thrown in?


 
It's official, I'm obsessed with your collection! While everything else is beautiful, your Chanels are exceptional! Congratulations! Can't wait to add a Chanel to my collection!


----------



## Nico_79

handbagahholic said:


> You collection is beautiful!! there are so many amazing items and great classics. Your vinatge chanels are adorable but my two fave bags of your entire collection is the striped LV tote! love it more than the plain mono (And now on my wish list) and the chanel Boy!!!



Thank you handbagahholic! I'm glad you enjoyed the items and found one to add to your wish list! 



kmlsrano said:


> It's official, I'm obsessed with your collection! While everything else is beautiful, your Chanels are exceptional! Congratulations! Can't wait to add a Chanel to my collection!



Thank you kmlsrano. I hope you will add a Chanel in the near future, will look forward to seeing your reveal.


----------



## BlondieB2013

You have a awesome collection.  Thanks for showing it.


----------



## WenD08

Very nice collection.  Love the diversity!


----------



## friperie

Your collection is absolutely gorge!!!!!


----------



## Aluxe

wow, I really like your collection. I must confess that I like how varied your Chanel collection is especially.

Forgive my nosiness, but what if any bag would you like to add? Just curious....


----------



## snarfy

Beautiful collection!  Love that lovely new tote and Half Moon!


----------



## Nico_79

BlondieB2013 said:


> You have a awesome collection.  Thanks for showing it.



Thank you BlondieB2013! I honestly don't know how some of these ladies with larger collections do it. It took me about 2 hours just to pull everything out of their bags and take pics. 



WenD08 said:


> Very nice collection.  Love the diversity!



Thank you WenD08! I didn't want to only focus on the premier designers, I thought contemporary was important too.



friperie said:


> Your collection is absolutely gorge!!!!!



Thanks friperie!   I'm happy I was able to do a showcase after so many years!



Aluxe said:


> wow, I really like your collection. I must confess that I like how varied your Chanel collection is especially.
> 
> Forgive my nosiness, but what if any bag would you like to add? Just curious....



Thank you Aluxe, you're not being nosey at all!  I'm really not sure what else I'd like to add at this point, I have two more goodies in the mail, but other than that I have considered something from Dior.  Hopefully down the road I can add a Birkin to my collection, but only if it makes sense for my lifestyle.  Hard to predict what will happen in the next 7 years! 



snarfy said:


> Beautiful collection!  Love that lovely new tote and Half Moon!



Thank you hun! I'm happy I've been able to add more Chanels this year! Hope you can find your halfmoon too.


----------



## #1 LV Fan

Very impressive collection!
I love the pre-loved Chanel black reissue 2.55 bag! It looks like it's new!


----------



## _blush_

Such lovely taste!! Thanks for sharing 333


----------



## fufu

Your collection is wonderful ^_^


----------



## Buttlerfly

I love it! Enjoy your beautiful selection. I understand every step about how you start your collection!!


----------



## Nico_79

#1 LV Fan said:


> Very impressive collection!
> I love the pre-loved Chanel black reissue 2.55 bag! It looks like it's new!



Thank you #1LVFan.  I was surprised how well it's held up, the distressed calfskin is pretty durable as I'm not all that gentle with my bags. 



naachyan said:


> Such lovely taste!! Thanks for sharing 333



Thank you naachyan! I'm glad I have somewhere to share and people that enjoy seeing it.  None of my friends understand it, so tPF is the only place that let's me share my joy. 



fufu said:


> Your collection is wonderful ^_^



Thank you fufu! I've got one or two more pieces coming in and then I can call it a day!



Buttlerfly said:


> I love it! Enjoy your beautiful selection. I understand every step about how you start your collection!!



Thank you Buttlerfly.  I'm glad you could see my progression from complete newbie to purse addict!


----------



## crazy8baglady

Yeay for new threads! But more importantly, your boy bag is crazy gorgeous!!!! What season is it from? Love!!


----------



## saladbowllv

wow amazing collection! Love all your items! Thanks for sharing 8)


----------



## nadineluv

I LOVE your CHANEL collection!!!


----------



## Nico_79

crazy8baglady said:


> Yeay for new threads! But more importantly, your boy bag is crazy gorgeous!!!! What season is it from? Love!!



Thank you, he's a recent addition to my little Chanel family.  It's from 13P, there might be some still in the stores. It comes in red and black as well, but I loved the creme/beige colour combo and ghw. 



saladbowllv said:


> wow amazing collection! Love all your items! Thanks for sharing 8)



Thank you saladbowllv! Glad I can share with all of you.



nadineluv said:


> I LOVE your CHANEL collection!!!



Aww thanks nadineluv! I've got a few more pieces to add, just waiting for them to arrive and then I can say my collection is complete...for now.


----------



## mary333

Thank you for sharing your bag collection! I love all of them. You did a great job explaining your bags and how you're collection evolved. You have phenomenal taste!


----------



## U-lala

Great collection! Love your vintage Chanel!


----------



## catsoup

Aaah! I love the LV SC bag!


----------



## ForeverChic68

I love how your handbag collection is very classic!


----------



## Nico_79

marcy333 said:


> Thank you for sharing your bag collection! I love all of them. You did a great job explaining your bags and how you're collection evolved. You have phenomenal taste!



Aww that's very sweet of your marcy333!   I thought about just showing the "fancy" stuff, but I thought the other designers deserved exposure and representation too.  Just because a purse costs over $1k doesn't mean it's more beautiful or more functional. 



U-lala said:


> Great collection! Love your vintage Chanel!



Thank you U-lala! I'm sure you have an amazing Chanel collection yourself. I'm just happy to find some vintage pieces that were in good shape. I think half the fun is the hunt!



catsoup said:


> Aaah! I love the LV SC bag!



Thank you catsoup. It's was my HG, it's so simple looking, but it's my fave. 



ForeverChic68 said:


> I love how your handbag collection is very classic!



Thank you ForeverChic68! I wish I was the type of girl that liked crazy bright colours and styles, but it's just not me! I wanted to buy things that would be relevant for years to come. I'm getting to be old!


----------



## Maddy luv

Very beautifull collection, great taste!!
i your Chaneeeel


----------



## AstaK.

Beautiful collection from first to last!


----------



## voice

Beautiful Collection! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## princ3zz

Love the Chanel reissue, I got a pre-loved one too and totally in  with it!


----------



## Wilsom04

Nico_79 said:


> And my most recent Chanel purchases...


Absolutely beautiful pieces


----------



## Nico_79

Maddy luv said:


> Very beautifull collection, great taste!!
> i your Chaneeeel



Thank you Maddy luv! I  my Chanel too!



AstaK. said:


> Beautiful collection from first to last!



Thank you AstaK. There's still more to come so stay tuned!



voice said:


> Beautiful Collection! Thanx for sharing.



Thank you voice, I'm glad I have someplace to share! 



princ3zz said:


> Love the Chanel reissue, I got a pre-loved one too and totally in  with it!



Congrats on your pre-loved princ3zz! I think they hold up remarkably well and for a fraction of the retail price, you really can't help yourself.



Wilsom04 said:


> Absolutely beautiful pieces



Thank you Wilsom04. I'll be adding a few more, just need them to show up at my doorstep!


----------



## Nico_79

Here's the latest addition! A pre-loved Chanel silver python clutch. A pre-wedding gift to myself. LOL


----------



## crazy8baglady

Nico_79 said:


> Here's the latest addition! A pre-loved Chanel silver python clutch. A pre-wedding gift to myself. LOL


Amazing. I want to marry it! 
Do they not sell these anymore? Do you know the original retail price?
Congrats!!


----------



## Nico_79

crazy8baglady said:


> Amazing. I want to marry it!
> Do they not sell these anymore? Do you know the original retail price?
> Congrats!!


 I'm not sure how old this one is, but I know there was a pink and a black python version floating around a few seasons ago.  The black retailed for $3250.


----------



## tutushopper

Gorgeous, stunning collection, Nico!  You have beautiful classic pieces with a flair for color and varied use.  Thoroughly enjoyed seeing all of your amazing bags and accessories!


----------



## crazy8baglady

Nico_79 said:


> I'm not sure how old this one is, but I know there was a pink and a black python version floating around a few seasons ago.  The black retailed for $3250.


Ooooh black sounds beautiful too...I'm in California though so no python for me


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous, stunning collection, Nico!  You have beautiful classic pieces with a flair for color and varied use.  Thoroughly enjoyed seeing all of your amazing bags and accessories!



That's quite the compliment tutushopper as I'm sure you have a stunning collection yourself. I'm happy I could share my collection and show my love of purses here. I tried to buy things I could envision myself wearing for years to come, but I do love a pop of colour!


----------



## Eru

I so want that prada (but in black), I've been stalking it for awhile now.

I don't normally like chanels that much, but your vintage royal blue one is an absolute stunner.


----------



## mf19

This is a great collection! Really love all of your pieces and it's nice to have so many different styles!!


----------



## axcarter

WOW!  I'm so in love w/ your collection! You have such a good variety for any occasion/moment that may come up during the day. LOVE IT!! Congrats on your beauties and hope they bring you happiness for many years to come!


----------



## Nico_79

Eru said:


> I so want that prada (but in black), I've been stalking it for awhile now.
> 
> I don't normally like chanels that much, but your vintage royal blue one is an absolute stunner.



Eru, the prada is so very useful for work as it fits everything! You should totally grab one!  

Yeah the little blue guy was an impulse buy and probably the best one so far! 



mf19 said:


> This is a great collection! Really love all of your pieces and it's nice to have so many different styles!!



Thank you mf19! I tried to have a lot of variety in either shape or colour. Not the type to collect the same bag in different patterns or material.



axcarter said:


> WOW!  I'm so in love w/ your collection! You have such a good variety for any occasion/moment that may come up during the day. LOVE IT!! Congrats on your beauties and hope they bring you happiness for many years to come!



Awww thank you hun!  It's taken a long time (as I don't have oodles of moola) to collect these pieces, so they are all special little finds for me throughout the years.  I don't think I will ever part with them willingly! Hopefully I will have a daughter one day who will share my passion and will love to shop in my closet.


----------



## jujuuu

Your vintage blue chanel is TDF  !!!


----------



## Kim007

I'm in love with your collection! Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Nico_79

jujuuu said:


> Your vintage blue chanel is TDF  !!!



Total impulse buy! Thank you!



Kim007 said:


> I'm in love with your collection! Absolutely stunning!!



Thank you Kim007! I still need to update this thread with some purses I have yet to receive.


----------



## friperie

WOW! Your collection is fabulous!!!!!


----------



## MaryJoe84

AMAZING


----------



## LoVeinLA

Nico! Love Love Lovvveeee your collection!!!  I might just have to go to Canada to visit you and your purses.  :giggles:


----------



## Nico_79

friperie said:


> WOW! Your collection is fabulous!!!!!



Thank you dear! It's taken a loooong time, but it was definitely worth it. 



MaryJoe84 said:


> AMAZING



Thank you MaryJoe84 for giving it all 10's!  Definitely appreciate it!



LoVeinLA said:


> Nico! Love Love Lovvveeee your collection!!!  I might just have to go to Canada to visit you and your purses.  :giggles:



Hi LoVe!!  Thank you so much hun for your enthusiasm! If you ever need to come to Canada we will definitely meet up and you can go through my collection.  It just might take a couple hours.  If I ever end up in LA I'm coming to see you and your collection too! I know you have an awesome collection as well.


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

Nico_79 said:


> Of course what collection would be complete if it didn't have a few SLGs and accessories thrown in?


I'm also a slow starter but haven't progressed as far as you...well done..I covet your chanel boy bag....which incidentally is my next VERY big purchase......sooooon I hope...


----------



## ElSeaPea

I really enjoyed reading your thread, and your progression over the years!! But more importantly I loved your collection!! Very nice. &#128512;


----------



## Nico_79

Jo Pedrosa said:


> I'm also a slow starter but haven't progressed as far as you...well done..I covet your chanel boy bag....which incidentally is my next VERY big purchase......sooooon I hope...



Thank you Jo! Eventually your collection will get there too hun. I don't spend much money in other areas of my life (did my traveling when I was in my teens/20's, no kids yet), so I've been lucky to be able to afford these little luxuries.

Hope you get your Chanel boy! It's a great seasonal bag.



ElSeaPea said:


> I really enjoyed reading your thread, and your progression over the years!! But more importantly I loved your collection!! Very nice. &#128512;



Aww thanks ElSeaPea! I'm a late bloomer, but better late than never!


----------



## tinywrist

Whoa, I love your collection. I kinda just started recently, so you are really a big inspiration.

My question: how do you store your bags? They look very good!
and: do you have any tips on buying preowned items?

Thanks!


----------



## Nico_79

tinywrist said:


> Whoa, I love your collection. I kinda just started recently, so you are really a big inspiration.
> 
> My question: how do you store your bags? They look very good!
> and: do you have any tips on buying preowned items?
> 
> Thanks!



Aww thank you tinywrist. There are a lot of other lovely tPFers with far more vast collections than I, but I'm happy you enjoyed viewing mine. 

I store them in their dustbags stuffed with tissue paper. Most of them sit upright, but there are certain styles I lay flat to avoid them from collapsing such as the Chanel GST.  I do need to find a better solution than the one shelf in my walk in closet, but I didn't think I'd have this many purses when I bought my house. 

For pre-owned I try to use reputable reseller sites such as Malleries, Portero and Yoogi's Closet. I rarely ever use eBay, I think the only purchase was my Koala wallet and even then I was quite skeptical.  Always make sure the seller will provide you with photos of the item so you can get it authenticated here or from a reputable authorization service. It costs very little - $5, which can save you a lot if it turns out the be fake.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## tinywrist

Nico_79 said:


> Aww thank you tinywrist. There are a lot of other lovely tPFers with far more vast collections than I, but I'm happy you enjoyed viewing mine.
> 
> I store them in their dustbags stuffed with tissue paper. Most of them sit upright, but there are certain styles I lay flat to avoid them from collapsing such as the Chanel GST.  I do need to find a better solution than the one shelf in my walk in closet, but I didn't think I'd have this many purses when I bought my house.
> 
> For pre-owned I try to use reputable reseller sites such as Malleries, Portero and Yoogi's Closet. I rarely ever use eBay, I think the only purchase was my Koala wallet and even then I was quite skeptical.  Always make sure the seller will provide you with photos of the item so you can get it authenticated here or from a reputable authorization service. It costs very little - $5, which can save you a lot if it turns out the be fake.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks for your tips! Closet space is constantly a headache for me! Mine isn't even walk-in, so some bags have to go into storage units under the bed  

Oh, I didn't know that you could get it authenticated with photos. I guess I'm really a newbie. Thanks!


----------



## Georgiette

You really have tastefulness! Amazing collection!


----------



## Nico_79

tinywrist said:


> Thanks for your tips! Closet space is constantly a headache for me! Mine isn't even walk-in, so some bags have to go into storage units under the bed
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that you could get it authenticated with photos. I guess I'm really a newbie. Thanks!



You're welcome tinywrist! It's okay to be a newbie, everyone has to start somewhere.  There's a lot of resources here in tPF and lots of knowledgeable ladies. Never be afraid to ask questions. 



Georgiette said:


> You really have tastefulness! Amazing collection!



Thank you Georgiette! I'm trying to stick to classic styles, but ever so often something catches my eye and I buy it.  Adds some fun and personality I think!


----------



## Nico_79

Time for an update. The Delightful GM is a preloved bag I have been searching for since it was discontinued. The reseller prices were insane, I refuse to pay over retail for a used bag, so I waited and waited until this puppy came up. Cleaned her up a bit and I think she looks great.


----------



## Nico_79

Yesterday I wasn't feeling well, so as a pick me up I went to Chanel. Don't ask. Got these two lovelies to cure my fever! My first WOC and CWC!


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> Time for an update. The Delightful GM is a preloved bag I have been searching for since it was discontinued. The reseller prices were insane, I refuse to pay over retail for a used bag, so I waited and waited until this puppy came up. Cleaned her up a bit and I think she looks great.


Looks awesome, and I don't blame you for not wanting to pay more than retail for a used bag!  


Nico_79 said:


> Yesterday I wasn't feeling well, so as a pick me up I went to Chanel. Don't ask. Got these two lovelies to cure my fever! My first WOC and CWC!



Total !


----------



## hrhsunshine

What an absolutely stunning diverse collection you have developed!!!


----------



## Phiomega

To-date, this collection is the one that resonates most with me in tpf... There is just something in your evolution that feels very familiar to me, e.g. I started with coach, MK, Prada, LV (and obsessed with LV now)... Not yet into Chanel... And I have similar bags actually, e.g. Coach cognac duffle, Prada Saffiano lux tote, speedy...

Thanks for sharing, I really love your collection...


----------



## LoVeinLA

Love the delightful GM!  And the two Chanels!!  I might have to get sick too to wander into LV and Chanel.


----------



## tannie87

Definitely can't think of a better cure than that!! LOVE that sharp mint/green colour, it's so trendy right now, but that bag will with a doubt remain timeless.


----------



## Georgiette

Nico_79 said:


> Yesterday I wasn't feeling well, so as a pick me up I went to Chanel. Don't ask. Got these two lovelies to cure my fever! My first WOC and CWC!



They are more than lovely!!!  Congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> Looks awesome, and I don't blame you for not wanting to pay more than retail for a used bag!
> 
> Total !



I'm lucky it cleaned up well and it's Made in France! So hard to find that with LV these days.  

I love my Chanel purchases too!  Thank you tutushopper!



hrhsunshine said:


> What an absolutely stunning diverse collection you have developed!!!



Thank you hrhsunshine! I feel like it's taken a long time to get to this point, I was a slow starter. 



Phiomega said:


> To-date, this collection is the one that resonates most with me in tpf... There is just something in your evolution that feels very familiar to me, e.g. I started with coach, MK, Prada, LV (and obsessed with LV now)... Not yet into Chanel... And I have similar bags actually, e.g. Coach cognac duffle, Prada Saffiano lux tote, speedy...
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I really love your collection...



Phiomega, this is what I love about tPF. We can share our interests and realize we aren't the only people who love purses! I know for so many other tPFers have no one that understands their passion, yet here we find kindred spirits here. 

Do you think you will ever venture into Chanel territory? I know their style is not for everyone, but this brand was actually my first love. I just couldn't afford it. 



LoVeinLA said:


> Love the delightful GM!  And the two Chanels!!  I might have to get sick too to wander into LV and Chanel.



LoVe you are too funny! I hadn't planned on even getting up and out of bed, but I figure what a waste of a beautiful sunny day. I forced myself to go to Chanel and I'm going to blame my fever for my purchases!   I didn't show all the shoes I bought either. Hehe



tannie87 said:


> Definitely can't think of a better cure than that!! LOVE that sharp mint/green colour, it's so trendy right now, but that bag will with a doubt remain timeless.



Haha tannie87 it's so true! I was on  after that shopping spree. The green colour is actually a bit lighter than photographed, I have no idea how to capture the shade properly. It's like a mint/seafoam green?


----------



## Nico_79

Georgiette said:


> They are more than lovely!!!  Congrats on your new purchases!


Thank you dear! I'm probably won't be buying any new items after this. I also bought shoes from Chanel so my wallet is quite empty now. LOL


----------



## saltonC

You have the dream collection.


----------



## Piyo1115

I adore your vintage chanel bags!!! Do you know the name of the blue one? Great collection!!


----------



## Jasmine Tea

Looooove all of them. Beautiful collection.


----------



## rowy65

Nico_79,  your collection is awe inspiring but your chronological description of your path was hysterical!  I must admit, it mirrored my path but I went from Coach and made a left to Kate Spade.  From there, I met my SA from Saks and meandered up to YSL, LV and Chanel.  I too, have recently discovered Chanel ballerina flats <sigh>.  Hope you're feeling better, that sick day haul was a great antidote!


----------



## Nico_79

saltonC said:


> You have the dream collection.



Thank you dear, I still think there are one or two pieces I might add to this collection this year if I'm lucky! 



Piyo1115 said:


> I adore your vintage chanel bags!!! Do you know the name of the blue one? Great collection!!



Thank you Piyo! When I purchased they only described the blue one as a 3-way flap and made in the late 80's. Sorry that's all the info I have.



Jasmine Tea said:


> Looooove all of them. Beautiful collection.



Thank you Jasmine Tea, that's so sweet of you to say! Hope you get your ballet flats soon! 



rowy65 said:


> Nico_79,  your collection is awe inspiring but your chronological description of your path was hysterical!  I must admit, it mirrored my path but I went from Coach and made a left to Kate Spade.  From there, I met my SA from Saks and meandered up to YSL, LV and Chanel.  I too, have recently discovered Chanel ballerina flats <sigh>.  Hope you're feeling better, that sick day haul was a great antidote!



I'm glad I could share my "purse journey" here on tPF with you rowy65!  I'm a late bloomer when it comes to purses, honestly I didn't even own a purse when I started my first job after graduating! :shame:  It's been an interesting 7 years I must say and it's comforting to know I'm not the ONLY person who has done this.  Congrats on discovering Chanel ballerina flats too! 

And I am feeling a lot better since last week, thank you for the well wishes!


----------



## SophiaLee

Really nice I gotta say I'm especially loving your vintage blue Chanel.


----------



## Nico_79

SophiaLee said:


> Really nice I gotta say I'm especially loving your vintage blue Chanel.


Thank you SophiaLee! One of the best impulse buys ever!


----------



## markus3614

Nico_79 said:


> But I still wasn't quite satisfied, I wanted something different.  I fell in love with Katherine Kwei's purses and had to get one!



I too love with it.


----------



## tinywrist

Nico_79 said:


> Yesterday I wasn't feeling well, so as a pick me up I went to Chanel. Don't ask. Got these two lovelies to cure my fever! My first WOC and CWC!



I love the black Chanel. Looking chic and has very nice patterns.


----------



## Nico_79

markus3614 said:


> I too love with it.



The fact she used the traditional Chinese knots in her designs really drew me to her collection. I had to wait nearly a month to get it since I purchased at the time when the volcano is Iceland erupted and blocked air passage. LOL



tinywrist said:


> I love the black Chanel. Looking chic and has very nice patterns.



Thank you tinywrist, it's called the Camellia WOC (wallet on a chain) and probably one of my favourite purchases so far. Very handy if you just need to carry some cards, cellphone and keys. Perfect size and a great crossbody bag for day to evening use.


----------



## Nico_79

Another tiny update to my collection. I have been thinking about a Dior for a few months, but never have been able to pull the trigger.  As you can tell I'm a big fan of LV and Chanel, so I felt out of my element to buy Dior. I have to say they have some gorgeous leather and beautiful bags, no wonder Princess Diana carried her Lady Dior everywhere with her! I honestly thought that is the bag I would bring home, but I fell in love with the tweed Miss Dior instead.



I also decided to pick up a lovely pale pink wallet which features a handy pale gold chain in case you don't need to carry a full purse.


----------



## Juniper10

I really enjoyed this chronology and the story! Thanks so much for sharing the journey


----------



## &&ilovebags

Wonderful story and absolutely beautiful collection!!


----------



## Georgiette

Nico_79 said:


> Another tiny update to my collection. I have been thinking about a Dior for a few months, but never have been able to pull the trigger.  As you can tell I'm a big fan of LV and Chanel, so I felt out of my element to buy Dior. I have to say they have some gorgeous leather and beautiful bags, no wonder Princess Diana carried her Lady Dior everywhere with her! I honestly thought that is the bag I would bring home, but I fell in love with the tweed Miss Dior instead.
> View attachment 2139060
> 
> 
> I also decided to pick up a lovely pale pink wallet which features a handy pale gold chain in case you don't need to carry a full purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139065



The pale pink pochette is so gorgeous!!  Congrats on your Dior purchases!


----------



## Aoifs

wow wow wow...worth the wait! beautiful!


----------



## fairchild119

Your collection is full of gorgeous bags. => I especially love the red vintage Chanel & striped LV. Is the striped LV seasonal? From what season is it?


----------



## Nico_79

Juniper10 said:


> I really enjoyed this chronology and the story! Thanks so much for sharing the journey



Juniper10, thank you so much for letting me share and joining me on my journey.  I would like to think a lot of other tPFers share the same history on their purse purchases, but it's always great to see individual tastes.



&&ilovebags said:


> Wonderful story and absolutely beautiful collection!!



Thank you friend!  I'm still hoping one day to add something from the empriente line, your Artsy haunts me!



Georgiette said:


> The pale pink pochette is so gorgeous!!  Congrats on your Dior purchases!



Thank you Georgiette! I can't believe it too me so long to discover Dior, but now I truly j'adore Dior! 



Aoifs said:


> wow wow wow...worth the wait! beautiful!



Aoifs, thank you so much! I count myself lucky to have found these beauties along the years. 



fairchild119 said:


> Your collection is full of gorgeous bags. => I especially love the red vintage Chanel & striped LV. Is the striped LV seasonal? From what season is it?



Thank you dear fairchild! Vintage can be tricky, but so worth it when you find the right one!  The striped LV is called the Rayures Neverfull and was a limited edition style released back in Dec 2011 if I remember correctly? I don't think any stores would have them still in stock, but on occasion they do pop up on ebay or reseller sites.


----------



## kcarmona

That striped LV tote - WOW! I am so lusting over that right now. It's so different. What a beautiful collection. I can relate to you about the snoody SA's. I'm 4'11 and will have to deal with that for a while!


----------



## LVBug

Fantastic collection!  Love the LV pieces, especially the Amarante Alma


----------



## Genette

Very nice collection! I hope I can get there some day!! Your Chanels are TDF!!!


----------



## ohmeohmybag

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Nico_79

kcarmona said:


> That striped LV tote - WOW! I am so lusting over that right now. It's so different. What a beautiful collection. I can relate to you about the snoody SA's. I'm 4'11 and will have to deal with that for a while!



Kcarmona, thank you. The Rayures was my first LE piece from LV and probably one of my favourites!  Haha yes we must not let the snooty SAs stop us from buying the purses we love. If I had let the SA ruin my experience forever I would not get to enjoy so many bags I own today.



nette said:


> Very nice collection! I hope I can get there some day!! Your Chanels are TDF!!!



Thank you nette! I feel it took me a long time to get the collection I have, but it was worth it in the end.  My Chanels do hold a special place in my  too!



ohmeohmybag said:


> Absolutely stunning!!



Thank you checking out my showcase ohmeohmybag! 



LVBug said:


> Fantastic collection!  Love the LV pieces, especially the Amarante Alma



LVBug, thank you very much! I had such a hard time deciding on the Alma, but glad I ended up with the amarante colour. It's probably my favourite colour for vernis, other than pomme.


----------



## Ebonynoir

wow.., beautiful collection


----------



## Fiery_di

#1 LV Fan said:


> Very impressive collection!
> I love the pre-loved Chanel black reissue 2.55 bag! It looks like it's new!



+ 1

Loooove your Chanel collection!  Utterly drool worthy!


----------



## BabyKitty

Beautiful collection, I loved seeing the evolution in your taste and purchases


----------



## Nico_79

Ebonynoir said:


> wow.., beautiful collection



Thank you Ebonynoir! There's still more to come!



Fiery_di said:


> + 1
> 
> Loooove your Chanel collection!  Utterly drool worthy!



Fiery_di, thank you so much. It's grown quite quickly this year, but I'm nearly Chanel content if that is even possible!



BabyKitty said:


> Beautiful collection, I loved seeing the evolution in your taste and purchases



Thank you BabyKitty, it's been a long process, but I'm glad I tried out other brands.  Eventually I will get to Hermes, but I feel it's not the right time in my life yet. Content to buy their scarves and bracelets for now.


----------



## Nico_79

Just for fun a group shot of my Chanels! 

From left to right:
Top row - Beige GST, Black caviar jumbo, Ivory easy caviar shopping tote
2nd row - Black metallic reissue size 226, Mint green cwc, red lambskin jumbo
3rd row - red vintage lambskin flap, beige glazed calfskin Boy medium, blue vintage lambskin flap
4th row - blue camellia oversized wallet, black camellia woc, coral caviar halfmoon woc, silver python clutch


----------



## Yikkie

You have an amazing collection!! I love, love, love your Chanel turquoise SLG in particular! Thanks for sharig.


----------



## Nico_79

Yikkie said:


> You have an amazing collection!! I love, love, love your Chanel turquoise SLG in particular! Thanks for sharig.


Thank you Yikkie for taking the time to look and comment.   Funny, it's my only Chanel wallet, but of course I chose a really bright colour. Totally no regrets!


----------



## Ritamarie1

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you handbagahholic! I'm glad you enjoyed the items and found one to add to your wish list!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kmlsrano. I hope you will add a Chanel in the near future, will look forward to seeing your reveal.



Your collection is exquisite


----------



## stephci

Nico_79 said:


> Just for fun a group shot of my Chanels!
> 
> From left to right:
> Top row - Beige GST, Black caviar jumbo, Ivory easy caviar shopping tote
> 2nd row - Black metallic reissue size 226, Mint green cwc, red lambskin jumbo
> 3rd row - red vintage lambskin flap, beige glazed calfskin Boy medium, blue vintage lambskin flap
> 4th row - blue camellia oversized wallet, black camellia woc, coral caviar halfmoon woc, silver python clutch


Im in love,

just a question where do you look for pre owned vintage chanel or anything like that?


----------



## Nico_79

Ritamarie1 said:


> Your collection is exquisite



Thank you Ritamarie for stopping by, glad I could share. 



stephci said:


> Im in love,
> 
> just a question where do you look for pre owned vintage chanel or anything like that?



I usually buy from reputable sellers such as Yoogi's closet or Malleries. Just make sure to get anything you are considering authenticated first.


----------



## quaintrelle101

love love loooove your collection! particularly the red vintage chanel *drool* - very lucky lady! x


----------



## Nico_79

quaintrelle101 said:


> love love loooove your collection! particularly the red vintage chanel *drool* - very lucky lady! x


Thank you quaintrelle101! Red is my favourite colour for purses and I was really lucky to find a vintage piece in great condition.


----------



## Nico_79

A few more additions.

Lady Dior, Dior Soft and an evening clutch!


----------



## Nico_79

And lastly something I have been coveting for quite some time, but due to my hit and miss experiences never thought I could acquire.  Luckily I mustered up the courage to walk back into my local Hermes store and came home with my Lindy in rouge garance!


----------



## designerdiva40

Absolutely TDF collection & another red lover, you can never have too many reds x


----------



## Nico_79

designerdiva40 said:


> Absolutely TDF collection & another red lover, you can never have too many reds x


Thanks so much designerdiva! That means a lot coming from you because I've seen your collection and it's truly beautiful. Red lovers unite!


----------



## Placebo

amazing collection!!!


----------



## Nico_79

Placebo said:


> amazing collection!!!


Thank you Placebo for stopping by to take a look!  I wish I could take a large family photo, but I think this will scare away my fiance.


----------



## Nico_79

A few more updates!

Presenting my Petit Noe tri-colour and Noe BB in figue! Don't mind the tri-colour wallet, it followed me home.




Lastly some additional Hermes goodies that I was lucky to find last week.


----------



## mlag724

Nico_79 said:


> A few more updates!
> 
> Presenting my Petit Noe tri-colour and Noe BB in figue! Don't mind the tri-colour wallet, it followed me home.
> 
> View attachment 2167021
> 
> 
> Lastly some additional Hermes goodies that I was lucky to find last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2167022


----------



## purse mommy

Your collection is beautiful and I love how you told the story of your purchases


----------



## poohbag

Nico I came here to admire all the bags in your collection! They are TDF! You have fantastic taste and each piece is a gem!  I love seeing how the collection evolved over time! Now that you have a large Chanel collection and have found a wonderful H SA, does it mean I will get to drool over your future H items too!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Nico_79

mlag724 said:


>



Thank you mlag! 



purse mommy said:


> Your collection is beautiful and I love how you told the story of your purchases



Pursemommy, thank you for taking the time to read through my collection story.


----------



## Nico_79

poohbag said:


> Nico I came here to admire all the bags in your collection! They are TDF! You have fantastic taste and each piece is a gem!  I love seeing how the collection evolved over time! Now that you have a large Chanel collection and have found a wonderful H SA, does it mean I will get to drool over your future H items too!!!



Aww thanks dear friend!  You're too kind since I know what a stunning collection you have too!    Haha I still remember the day I didn't know what a Coach bag was, how embarrassing when I think of that! I'm glad tPF exists so I can meet such lovely ladies like yourself and we can share our love for purses!   Hmm we shall see if there is more H in my future, it would be lovely to bring home my HG one day!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nico_79 said:


> Of course what collection would be complete if it didn't have a few SLGs and accessories thrown in?



Pretty amazing collection! We have similar taste! Love your goodies! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Nico_79

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Pretty amazing collection! We have similar taste! Love your goodies! Thanks for sharing!!


Thank you Crispedrosa! Glad I could share my purse craziness with you.


----------



## msgee19

wow, love all of the bags ... and the beautiful hermes accessories! 

in one of the pics, it looks like you have the 90cm coup de fouet?


----------



## Nico_79

msgee19 said:


> wow, love all of the bags ... and the beautiful hermes accessories!
> 
> in one of the pics, it looks like you have the 90cm coup de fouet?


Hi msgee, thank you for taking the time to look through my collection. 

Yes, good eye! One of the scarves from H is the coup de fouet in the blue cw, 90cm. I should probably add the few others I've got, but been a little lazy in the updates.


----------



## thedseer

love everything, especially the chanels and noes!


----------



## Danielle1590

Amazing collection, great story!


----------



## Mya Wilkes

Your Chanels are breathtaking!!!! Love the neutral coloured boy bag especially. 

I know what you mean about snotty SA's. I just either completely ignore them or dress the part in advance.


----------



## libertygirl

Oh my... Your collection is stunning! So well-balanced and varied! Just gorgeous


----------



## Nico_79

thedseer said:


> love everything, especially the chanels and noes!



Thank you thedseer! I have one more Chanel to add that I've recently bought, hope you love it as well. 



Danielle1590 said:


> Amazing collection, great story!



Danielle1590, thank you for taking the time to read through it all. Glad you enjoyed the eye candy!



Mya Wilkes said:


> Your Chanels are breathtaking!!!! Love the neutral coloured boy bag especially.
> 
> I know what you mean about snotty SA's. I just either completely ignore them or dress the part in advance.



Mya Wilkes, thank you dear. I wasn't sure about the Boy bag until I saw the beige and ghw, this made me fall in love with the style.

Some SA's are so rude, while others are truly sweet and kind. I've been lucky though to find an amazing SA for my local Chanel store, she's really more like a friend than a SA.



libertygirl said:


> Oh my... Your collection is stunning! So well-balanced and varied! Just gorgeous



Thank you libertygirl! I am pretty particular in what purses I buy, if it's not functional for me I won't get it even if it's the most popular bag on the planet.


----------



## Nico_79

My last purchase for the Chanel spring/summer collection this year. I was waiting for this lovely bag to arrive, but mid-wait I asked my SA to remove me from the list. Thank goodness she thought better of it and still let me take a look. I decided to display this against my favourite H scarf, coup de fouet.


----------



## Nico_79

shuaishuai said:


> so nice
> my bag I bought in British is the same as yours


Thank you shuaishuai, funny how we must go overseas to fall in love with bags.


----------



## luxluna

Nico_79 said:


> It was my trip to Italy that sparked my love of leather and purses. I remember trying to bargain with a sales lady in the Florence market for my first real purse.  I hardly wear her now, but I can't bear to part with her.



This looks like such a well-made bag. I love it. 



Nico_79 said:


> In 2004 I was exposed to the Coach brand. I had  no idea they even existed, such a newbie I was back then, but I caught  on quick and discovered what I liked and disliked during that  time.



I miss the older Coach designs... 



Nico_79 said:


> And my most recent Chanel purchases...



It's interesting to see how your taste has developed to include the bigger designer brands and all of your bags are well-chosen. Lovely, classy pieces. I have to add too that I ABSOLUTELY adore the picture of your scarves!


----------



## luxluna

Nico_79 said:


> And my most recent Chanel purchases...



What is the model / name of this white Chanel tote?

It's lovely, is it a classic or seasonal piece?


----------



## Nico_79

luxluna said:


> This looks like such a well-made bag. I love it.
> 
> I miss the older Coach designs...
> 
> It's interesting to see how your taste has developed to include the bigger designer brands and all of your bags are well-chosen. Lovely, classy pieces. I have to add too that I ABSOLUTELY adore the picture of your scarves!



Luxluna, thanks so much for taking the time to look through my collection.   I'm glad you enjoyed going through all the pictures.  I started to fall out of love with Coach because of some quality issues and I found their leather bags to be very heavy. I have been lucky to move into the bigger designer brands and tend to be careful in what I choose. I should add more scarf pics! I have amassed quite a few, but didn't know if anyone would find them interesting. 



luxluna said:


> What is the model / name of this white Chanel tote?
> 
> It's lovely, is it a classic or seasonal piece?



It's a seasonal piece, called the Easy Caviar shopping tote from Spring/Summer 2013. It's soooo lightweight compared to the GST, you should be able to get them in store still. It came in Ivory, Black and Beige if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## stylemechanel

Nico_79 said:


> Here's the latest addition! A pre-loved Chanel silver python clutch. A pre-wedding gift to myself. LOL


e 
Nico_79 that is really a most spectacular minaudiere and so perfect for a wedding. I found this post randomly but I am so grateful I did. I love the history you reveal on your journey. Its a great piece of journalism and so fun to read. Thank you for sharing your thoughts and your journey. I used to take painting lesson from a very famous artist. When I got incredibly frustrated at my lack of progress she would say " its the journey that counts, not the end result". Clearly your journey has been rewarding and there is so much more to come. I hope we all can share in it.

Congrats on your wedding. I hope your day is spectacular, your first year filled with good health and happiness, and your marriage filled with memories that last a lifetime.


----------



## Nico_79

stylemechanel said:


> Nico_79 that is really a most spectacular minaudiere and so perfect for a wedding. I found this post randomly but I am so grateful I did. I love the history you reveal on your journey. Its a great piece of journalism and so fun to read. Thank you for sharing your thoughts and your journey. I used to take painting lesson from a very famous artist. When I got incredibly frustrated at my lack of progress she would say " its the journey that counts, not the end result". Clearly your journey has been rewarding and there is so much more to come. I hope we all can share in it.
> 
> Congrats on your wedding. I hope your day is spectacular, your first year filled with good health and happiness, and your marriage filled with memories that last a lifetime.



Stylemechanel, I'm so glad you stumbled upon my bag showcase. I thought about just showing the premier brands, but I wanted to give my full journey as I think many others could relate to how they discovered certain brands or how their tastes change as we get older.  And your mentor was very wise, it's true that each piece I've collected has always brought some sort of joy to me over the years.

Thank you so much for the well wishes, the day is fast approaching and it's a bit nerve racking, yet exciting and I'm truly happy to have found someone I can share the rest of my life with. It's just a great bonus I get to wear my Chanel that day too!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Gorgeous collection. Love everything!


----------



## Nico_79

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Gorgeous collection. Love everything!


Thanks Ashley for taking the time to comment and go through the collection.  So happy I can add some eye candy for tPFers!


----------



## Tulip2

Fabulous collection!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tiffany_

Oh my.... a fellow Canadian here 

You have absolutely gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS taste.  Love every single piece that you have -- they all have their own character.  Lovely choices!


----------



## rania1981

Very nice collection Nico! Ive been eyeing tht red gucci in hot pink but my bf was like u have so much chanel do u really want gucci? I'm loving it though


----------



## Nico_79

Tulip2 said:


> Fabulous collection!  Thank you for sharing!



Thank you Tulip2! Glad I have some place to share. 



tiffany_ said:


> Oh my.... a fellow Canadian here
> 
> You have absolutely gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS taste.  Love every single piece that you have -- they all have their own character.  Lovely choices!



Hullo fellow Canuck! Thank you so much for your kind words, makes it worth digging out my collection from my closet. I do like to choose styles that are a bit different from each other, it's part of the fun and why I keep finding new purses to fall in love with. 



rania1981 said:


> Very nice collection Nico! Ive been eyeing tht red gucci in hot pink but my bf was like u have so much chanel do u really want gucci? I'm loving it though



Thank you rania1981! Your bf is too funny, you should totally get the Gucci. The leather is really lovely and I think it's fun to carry different brands.


----------



## unoma

Lovely collections. I love them all.
Congrats


----------



## Miss89

Wow,your chanel collection is great ...


----------



## Coffee or Tea

Beautiful collection!!


----------



## Nico_79

unoma said:


> Lovely collections. I love them all.
> Congrats





Miss89 said:


> Wow,your chanel collection is great ...





Coffee or Tea said:


> Beautiful collection!!



Thank you everyone! I still have a few more to add so I will be updating the thread soon!


----------



## Possum

I absolutely love your collection Nico ~ I'm so glad that I found it! We seem to share a love of Cobalt Blue, but I don't own a bag in that colour yet. Hermes Bleu Electric is one of my favourite blues. I drool every time I see that stunning Kelly wallet of yours &#128525; 

How do you find the Lindy? Do you use it often? I would like one too but wonder how practical it is for an every day bag. 

I look forward to seeing all the future additions to your gorgeous evolving collection! &#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Nico_79

Possum said:


> I absolutely love your collection Nico ~ I'm so glad that I found it! We seem to share a love of Cobalt Blue, but I don't own a bag in that colour yet. Hermes Bleu Electric is one of my favourite blues. I drool every time I see that stunning Kelly wallet of yours
> 
> How do you find the Lindy? Do you use it often? I would like one too but wonder how practical it is for an every day bag.
> 
> I look forward to seeing all the future additions to your gorgeous evolving collection!



Possum, thank you so much! I was super lucky to get the Kelly wallet as it's very random stock that arrives at my local store.  You should definitely add a blue to your collection too! There's so many really beautiful ones this season from a number of brands. 

I use my Lindy for running errands or shopping, but I do find the closure to be a bit of a pain to fully do up so I tend to leave the "tassles" undone and just zipped up.  This does leave it slightly open, but no more so than an undone Birkin! It might take some time to get it's slouchy shape, but if you use it enough it should happen.

Yes, I will definitely update soon! Thank you again for stopping by and taking the time to comment.


----------



## Nico_79

As promised, I finally have an update! I was a lucky girl to be able to get these two pre-fall pieces from Chanel. 

The fist is called the Sporran, quite a small bag, but I loved the detail and the whimsical look.



Second is my favourite piece from pre-fall, the pony Boy in black. In love with his little Mohawk!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Wow! The pony boy is tdf!


----------



## Bratty1919

Nico_79 said:


> As promised, I finally have an update! I was a lucky girl to be able to get these two pre-fall pieces from Chanel.
> 
> The fist is called the Sporran, quite a small bag, but I loved the detail and the whimsical look.
> View attachment 2224897
> 
> 
> Second is my favourite piece from pre-fall, the pony Boy in black. In love with his little Mohawk!
> View attachment 2224898



Congrats! OMG, so funky and cool!


----------



## kkatrina

Nico_79 said:


> It took about two years for me to step foot in a Chanel boutique and another year after that to feel comfortable buying more Chanel. I found a lovely and amazing SA which made my shopping experience a dream. The blue and red Chanel are vintage pieces, no harm in saving some $!


I LOVE your red and blue vintage!!! I clicked on your 'collection' on my thread and checked out all your bags. Stunning!! Can I still get those or they're no longer available?


----------



## Nico_79

Harper Quinn said:


> Wow! The pony boy is tdf!



Thank you HQ! Congrats on your latest Boy too!



Bratty1919 said:


> Congrats! OMG, so funky and cool!



Thanks Bratty1919! Sometimes it's nice to have some fun pieces to play with. 



kkatrina said:


> I LOVE your red and blue vintage!!! I clicked on your 'collection' on my thread and checked out all your bags. Stunning!! Can I still get those or they're no longer available?



Kkatrina, I got the two vintage pieces from a re-seller on Malleries. I've seen the red one pop up a few times, but never seen the blue which is why I bought it even though it wasn't in my budget.  I think it's from the late 80's so it might be tough to find another one, but best of luck on your hunt! That's half the fun shopping for vintage.


----------



## kkatrina

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you HQ! Congrats on your latest Boy too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bratty1919! Sometimes it's nice to have some fun pieces to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> Kkatrina, I got the two vintage pieces from a re-seller on Malleries. I've seen the red one pop up a few times, but never seen the blue which is why I bought it even though it wasn't in my budget.  I think it's from the late 80's so it might be tough to find another one, but best of luck on your hunt! That's half the fun shopping for vintage.


You're leading me to add a lot of bags to my to buy list!! I've never heard of Malleries and just checked it out! I found your blue vintage in red, but I really like it more in blue!! I guess the hunt begins  

Sorry if this question has been asked before, or if it's a stupid question. Can I trust all the buyers on Malleries/are all bags authentic on that site? Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Nico_79

kkatrina said:


> You're leading me to add a lot of bags to my to buy list!! I've never heard of Malleries and just checked it out! I found your blue vintage in red, but I really like it more in blue!! I guess the hunt begins
> 
> Sorry if this question has been asked before, or if it's a stupid question. Can I trust all the buyers on Malleries/are all bags authentic on that site? Thanks so much!!!!


Not a stupid question at all! You still have to be careful buying from Malleries, so I would always get it authenticated here on tPF. There's also a list of recommended sellers which I use that I've found to be pretty spot on.


----------



## BagLVer4Life

Your collection is AMAZING!!!


----------



## kkatrina

Nico_79 said:


> Not a stupid question at all! You still have to be careful buying from Malleries, so I would always get it authenticated here on tPF. There's also a list of recommended sellers which I use that I've found to be pretty spot on.


Thank you! Do you by any chance have your list of recommended sellers? Sorry if I'm asking for too much :s


----------



## Nico_79

BagLVer4Life said:


> Your collection is AMAZING!!!



Thank you BagLVer4Life! I have spent years saving up to afford some of these bags recently which is ridiculously gratifying and scary! 



kkatrina said:


> Thank you! Do you by any chance have your list of recommended sellers? Sorry if I'm asking for too much :s



Umm I can only remember my vintage Chanels were from Garo. Sorry I have not tried the others, only have searched through the forums and read other people's experiences.


----------



## kkatrina

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you BagLVer4Life! I have spent years saving up to afford some of these bags recently which is ridiculously gratifying and scary!
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I can only remember my vintage Chanels were from Garo. Sorry I have not tried the others, only have searched through the forums and read other people's experiences.


Thank you, that's more than enough!! Thanks so much


----------



## Nico_79

Been meaning to update this, but got sidetracked!

I didn't realize how many bracelets I had collected this year, but I guess I really love Hermes enamels.  I think they are the perfect little accessory to add some pattern or colour to an outfit. I'm not really one for fancy jewelry so these are as close as it's going to get for me!




Next is a picture of all my Hermes scarves I've collected. My DH thinks it's a bit "old lady" like of me, but I really love all the detail that goes into the silks.  For me this is like wearing a bit of art with my outfit.



Lastly shoes! I've never been one to really care about designer shoes until I started looking for a pair to wear to my wedding. Well I never found them, but I did end up with a few others!


----------



## Katzilla

You have such impeccable collection! Bravo !
By the way I'm so glad to know someone who loves bags and cats (espcially abandoned one)!! 
Wishing you all the best!


----------



## tobefetching

How did I miss this thread?! You have a lovely collection!


----------



## Coffee or Tea

Beautiful collection!


----------



## Nico_79

Katzilla said:


> You have such impeccable collection! Bravo !
> By the way I'm so glad to know someone who loves bags and cats (espcially abandoned one)!!
> Wishing you all the best!



Thank you Katzilla! I adore my kitties, but wish they weren't so interested in my bags. 







tobefetching said:


> How did I miss this thread?! You have a lovely collection!



Thank you tobefetching! It's my guilty pleasure! 






Coffee or Tea said:


> Beautiful collection!



Coffee or Tea, thank you! It's multiplied quite a lot this year!


----------



## ferrip

Ah! I saw your signature when you commented in my reveal, and couldn't help but coming over to here! I LOVE how you presented your collection! Tons of depth - and I feel like I followed a similar path - from silly cute things like Tokidoki to Hermes! 

I LOVE your Balenciaga - the silvers they do are amazing! 
And the Lindy!? TDF! RG is one of my favorite colors. Such a beautiful red. 

Thank you so much for taking the time to share!!!! I hope it keeps growing so we get more updates!!! =)

PS Your profile pic is to die for! I LOVE it.


----------



## Nico_79

ferrip said:


> Ah! I saw your signature when you commented in my reveal, and couldn't help but coming over to here! I LOVE how you presented your collection! Tons of depth - and I feel like I followed a similar path - from silly cute things like Tokidoki to Hermes!
> 
> I LOVE your Balenciaga - the silvers they do are amazing!
> And the Lindy!? TDF! RG is one of my favorite colors. Such a beautiful red.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to share!!!! I hope it keeps growing so we get more updates!!! =)
> 
> PS Your profile pic is to die for! I LOVE it.


Aww thanks Ferrip for taking the time to write such a lovely post.  It's funny how we progress from reasonably priced purses to unbelievably priced Hermes!

The Lindy was sheer luck! I had hoped for something fun like blue or purple, but when she brought out the RG it was love.  

Is that your kitty in your avatar? So pretty! I have three fur babies that give me purse grief, no Bals allowed near them!


----------



## imkirsti

What color is your Easy Caviar Tote? (Ivory, beige, white?) thanks!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

I enjoyed your story and your beautiful bags! &#128525;&#128525;thank you for sharing, gorgeous collection!


----------



## Nico_79

imkirsti said:


> What color is your Easy Caviar Tote? (Ivory, beige, white?) thanks!



The tag says white, but it's really much more of an Ivory colour in person.



GoldengirlNY said:


> I enjoyed your story and your beautiful bags! &#128525;&#128525;thank you for sharing, gorgeous collection!



Thank you GoldengirlNY! I'm glad I can share my indulgences with you!


----------



## Tiare

I agree with everyone else. Great taste and I loved the "flowchart" of a bag lover's history 

I think I might show it to my fiance to give a visual aid of how the whole purse "scale up" process goes for most of us fanatics


----------



## Nico_79

Tiare said:


> I agree with everyone else. Great taste and I loved the "flowchart" of a bag lover's history
> 
> I think I might show it to my fiance to give a visual aid of how the whole purse "scale up" process goes for most of us fanatics



Tiare, glad you enjoyed going through my collection.  I think it's inevitable our tastes will change, but how I do wish for those days when I was oblivious, my wallet would be much happier! 

Hope your fiance gets the hint!


----------



## Winnie M

omg your collection is to die for. I love how different your Louis Vuitton's and Chanel collection is.


----------



## poohbag

Came back to drool some more my friend!  Amazing H accessories and love your shoes (and everything else of course!)  It must be so much fun everyday trying to dress!  I would love to come and raid your closet Nico hehe!


----------



## Nico_79

Winnie M said:


> omg your collection is to die for. I love how different your Louis Vuitton's and Chanel collection is.



Thank you Winnie M! I try my best to diversify my collection since I have limited funds. I don't think I will ever be the person that has 10 speedys or 10 classic flaps in a multitude of colours.  Personally feel both brands make so many wonderful styles, why not try them all? 



poohbag said:


> Came back to drool some more my friend!  Amazing H accessories and love your shoes (and everything else of course!)  It must be so much fun everyday trying to dress!  I would love to come and raid your closet Nico hehe!



Poohbag my friend! You won't be disappointed, I have a few more updates to add to my collection thread. My closest is a bit of a disaster, so you are more than welcomed to try and raid it.   As long as I can raid yours too! You have so much fun stuff especially with your Chanel rtw pieces! TDF!


----------



## Coffee or Tea

Waiting to see your update here, hop over as soon as i saw your Kelly.....still drooling......


----------



## beckkibee

Your collection is wonderful! Including some beautiful accessory pieces from Hermes!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Your collection is AMAZING! You have impeccable taste! And now you have a new Kelly to add to your thread!!


----------



## Nico_79

Okay finally had time to take some pictures of my latest additions and probably the last ones for the rest of this year. I feel very fortunate to have found theses purses in amazing condition as they are pre-loved pieces.

First is a Hermes Massai that is the old style, this bag is just so comfortable it's unbelievable.




Second is the 12A m/l red classic flap. I've been searching all over for this one since I missed out on the initial release. For me this is the perfect shade of red!




Nothing like a little Hermes silk in the background...


----------



## Nico_79

Coffee or Tea said:


> Waiting to see your update here, hop over as soon as i saw your Kelly.....still drooling......



Thank you Coffee or Tea! Finally got a chance to do the update!



beckkibee said:


> Your collection is wonderful! Including some beautiful accessory pieces from Hermes!



Thank you beckkibee, I hope your H journey is just as successful.



HermesNewbie said:


> Your collection is AMAZING! You have impeccable taste! And now you have a new Kelly to add to your thread!!



HermesNewbie, thank you so much! I can say my taste has changed as I've gotten older, but I still hold on to my Coach bags!


----------



## Nico_79

I can't even begin to describe my excitement of finally obtaining my HG purse. I'm so happy to share my new Kelly 35 in Etain!


----------



## MaryJoe84

Your collection is amazing, congrats!!!! 
And your Birkin is tdf!!!


----------



## Binkysmom

great collection! Love the vintage blue Chanel


----------



## MaryJoe84

MaryJoe84 said:


> Your collection is amazing, congrats!!!!
> And your Birkin is tdf!!!


ooops... it's a Kelly... sorry :blossom:


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Wow! You have a great collection, enjoyed reading your handbag journey, enjoy them all in good health!


----------



## abby_a

wow! great collection


----------



## maye

Nico you have such a lovely collection and so varied!! You have an exquisite taste. BRAVO!! Get out of the ban island so I can keep coming back here to see your great new additions!!


----------



## poohbag

Poohbag my friend! You won't be disappointed, I have a few more updates to add to my collection thread. My closest is a bit of a disaster, so you are more than welcomed to try and raid it.   As long as I can raid yours too! You have so much fun stuff especially with your Chanel rtw pieces! TDF![/QUOTE]

Nico you are much too kind! What I have in my closet does not even come close to the treasures in yours! I still have a lot of work to do as I learn to refine my collection! Your latest additions are simply TDF! When I'm ready, I'd love to dive into the world of H some day! I'm afraid it's a slippery slope like what Chanel is doing to me, but my wallet is not fat enough!  I hope you will continue to grow your collection so I can keep admiring your gorgeous pieces!


----------



## mf19

Nico_79 said:


> Been meaning to update this, but got sidetracked!
> 
> I didn't realize how many bracelets I had collected this year, but I guess I really love Hermes enamels.  I think they are the perfect little accessory to add some pattern or colour to an outfit. I'm not really one for fancy jewelry so these are as close as it's going to get for me!
> 
> View attachment 2250730
> 
> 
> Next is a picture of all my Hermes scarves I've collected. My DH thinks it's a bit "old lady" like of me, but I really love all the detail that goes into the silks.  For me this is like wearing a bit of art with my outfit.
> View attachment 2250736
> 
> 
> Lastly shoes! I've never been one to really care about designer shoes until I started looking for a pair to wear to my wedding. Well I never found them, but I did end up with a few others!
> 
> View attachment 2250746



Love everything (as always).. but wanted to ask particularly about your shoes - are the red batignolles or pigalles? and are the leopard pigalles or decollete 554s  

Congrats on your new red chanel and kelly... the kelly is my UHG too   Enjoy in good health


----------



## Nico_79

MaryJoe84 said:


> ooops... it's a Kelly... sorry :blossom:



You're so sweet MaryJoe! I know they both look super similar, I appreciate the kind words regardless. 



LVmyotherbaby said:


> Wow! You have a great collection, enjoyed reading your handbag journey, enjoy them all in good health!



LVmyotherbaby, thank you so much! Glad I could share with you.



abby_a said:


> wow! great collection



Thank you abby_a for taking the time to look through it all. 



maye said:


> Nico you have such a lovely collection and so varied!! You have an exquisite taste. BRAVO!! Get out of the ban island so I can keep coming back here to see your great new additions!!



Maye, thank you so much! I think I will be on ban island for some time, after getting my Kelly I really don't feel the want for another bag. I'm going to take some time to figure out which ones I use the most and probably edit down my collection. 



poohbag said:


> Nico you are much too kind! What I have in my closet does not even come close to the treasures in yours! I still have a lot of work to do as I learn to refine my collection! Your latest additions are simply TDF! When I'm ready, I'd love to dive into the world of H some day! I'm afraid it's a slippery slope like what Chanel is doing to me, but my wallet is not fat enough!  I hope you will continue to grow your collection so I can keep admiring your gorgeous pieces!



I'm still learning too Poohbag! H is definitely a slippery slope, but when you're ready it will be waiting for you and I will be here to cheer you on!   My collection may grow, but at a slower pace. I am going to carefully review what I'm using the most and probably get rid of the ones taking up space.



mf19 said:


> Love everything (as always).. but wanted to ask particularly about your shoes - are the red batignolles or pigalles? and are the leopard pigalles or decollete 554s
> 
> Congrats on your new red chanel and kelly... the kelly is my UHG too   Enjoy in good health



mf19, thank you!! Yes you've got a good eye, the red patents are batignolles and the leopard ones are decollete 554s.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Gorgeous collection you have there Nico! And congratulations again on finding your HG! 
May I ask about the Chanel red lambskin Jumbo you have. Is it with silver or matte gold hw and is it from recent collection please? It's TDF!


----------



## PikulinaKrasova

OMG!!! What a bags!!! And my hubby even dares to say that we need another house for all the purses and shoes) he needs to see this real fashionistas collections!!!! Your Kelly is amazing!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## anielka

so in love with your collection!


----------



## Nico_79

cr1stalangel said:


> Gorgeous collection you have there Nico! And congratulations again on finding your HG!
> May I ask about the Chanel red lambskin Jumbo you have. Is it with silver or matte gold hw and is it from recent collection please? It's TDF!



Thank you cr1stalangel! I'm glad I could share it with you.

The red jumbo is the matte gold hw from spring/summer collection 2013. There might be some left in the stores still.



PikulinaKrasova said:


> OMG!!! What a bags!!! And my hubby even dares to say that we need another house for all the purses and shoes) he needs to see this real fashionistas collections!!!! Your Kelly is amazing!!! Love it!!!!



PikulinaKrasova, you are too funny! Hopefully you hubby gets the hint! 



anielka said:


> so in love with your collection!



Thank you anielka!


----------



## theposhgirl

wow! amazing!!! I wish I had this many LV's


----------



## AmorNChanel

Beautiful collection!  Thanks for sharing your purse closet with us.  I especially enjoyed looking at how your collection has evolved over the years.  It's such a nice walk down memory lane. Enjoy your beauties.


----------



## okoiomo

Thanks for sharing! Beautiful collection.. Now I´m just a tad jealous


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Nico_79 said:


> HermesNewbie, thank you so much! I can say my taste has changed as I've gotten older, but I still hold on to my Coach bags!


 
I still have some of my old Coach bags too! I sold the one monogrammed bag I had and a few of the all-leather bags. I'm not sure what to do with the rest of them as they don't fetch much money on eBay. Right now they're just sitting in my closet.


----------



## Nico_79

theposhgirl said:


> wow! amazing!!! I wish I had this many LV's



Thank theposhgirl! My LV's were my first crazy addiction of luxury bags. 



AmorNChanel said:


> Beautiful collection!  Thanks for sharing your purse closet with us.  I especially enjoyed looking at how your collection has evolved over the years.  It's such a nice walk down memory lane. Enjoy your beauties.



Thank you AmorNChanel! Sometimes I do wish for the days when I was naive about purses and content with just one.  I hope that after achieving my HG I can now feel content again.



okoiomo said:


> Thanks for sharing! Beautiful collection.. Now I´m just a tad jealous



Thank you okoiomo! No need to be jealous, it's been a long work in progress. I'm sure you have a wonderful collection too. 



HermesNewbie said:


> I still have some of my old Coach bags too! I sold the one monogrammed bag I had and a few of the all-leather bags. I'm not sure what to do with the rest of them as they don't fetch much money on eBay. Right now they're just sitting in my closet.



HermesNewbie, so happy I'm not the only person in this situation too! I did the same thing, only have a few all leather pieces left but they sit in my closet collecting dust.  I figure I will keep them for those times when you need to be under the radar or for travel when you don't want to wear something expensive. Sounds horrible I know, but I'd much rather get my $300 coach bag ruined than my $6k Lindy.


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> A few more additions.
> 
> Lady Dior, Dior Soft and an evening clutch!





Nico_79 said:


> And lastly something I have been coveting for quite some time, but due to my hit and miss experiences never thought I could acquire.  Luckily I mustered up the courage to walk back into my local Hermes store and came home with my Lindy in rouge garance!





Nico_79 said:


> A few more updates!
> 
> Presenting my Petit Noe tri-colour and Noe BB in figue! Don't mind the tri-colour wallet, it followed me home.
> 
> View attachment 2167021
> 
> 
> Lastly some additional Hermes goodies that I was lucky to find last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2167022





Nico_79 said:


> My last purchase for the Chanel spring/summer collection this year. I was waiting for this lovely bag to arrive, but mid-wait I asked my SA to remove me from the list. Thank goodness she thought better of it and still let me take a look. I decided to display this against my favourite H scarf, coup de fouet.





Nico_79 said:


> As promised, I finally have an update! I was a lucky girl to be able to get these two pre-fall pieces from Chanel.
> 
> The fist is called the Sporran, quite a small bag, but I loved the detail and the whimsical look.
> View attachment 2224897
> 
> 
> Second is my favourite piece from pre-fall, the pony Boy in black. In love with his little Mohawk!
> View attachment 2224898



Such amazing goodies since I posted here last!  I know I commented on some of these in other places, but just wow!  You have such great taste, and are acquiring fabulous pieces to add to your growing and expanding collection!  Love, love, love them all!


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> Been meaning to update this, but got sidetracked!
> 
> I didn't realize how many bracelets I had collected this year, but I guess I really love Hermes enamels.  I think they are the perfect little accessory to add some pattern or colour to an outfit. I'm not really one for fancy jewelry so these are as close as it's going to get for me!
> 
> View attachment 2250730
> 
> 
> Next is a picture of all my Hermes scarves I've collected. My DH thinks it's a bit "old lady" like of me, but I really love all the detail that goes into the silks.  For me this is like wearing a bit of art with my outfit.
> View attachment 2250736
> 
> 
> Lastly shoes! I've never been one to really care about designer shoes until I started looking for a pair to wear to my wedding. Well I never found them, but I did end up with a few others!
> 
> View attachment 2250746


Beautiful collection of scarves; just nod your head and smile at your DH   as you aren't being "old lady" at all, but being stylish!  Gorgeous shoes, and good to know there are some flats in there!  


Nico_79 said:


> Okay finally had time to take some pictures of my latest additions and probably the last ones for the rest of this year. I feel very fortunate to have found theses purses in amazing condition as they are pre-loved pieces.
> 
> First is a Hermes Massai that is the old style, this bag is just so comfortable it's unbelievable.
> 
> View attachment 2262990
> 
> 
> Second is the 12A m/l red classic flap. I've been searching all over for this one since I missed out on the initial release. For me this is the perfect shade of red!
> 
> View attachment 2262991
> 
> 
> Nothing like a little Hermes silk in the background...
> View attachment 2262993


Love your Hermes and love your *RED* 12A, which I know is not easy to find!  So happy you were able to find this perfect true *RED*!


Nico_79 said:


> I can't even begin to describe my excitement of finally obtaining my HG purse. I'm so happy to share my new Kelly 35 in Etain!


This is indeed a lovely HG!  Congrats on finding her; she is stunning!


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> Such amazing goodies since I posted here last!  I know I commented on some of these in other places, but just wow!  You have such great taste, and are acquiring fabulous pieces to add to your growing and expanding collection!  Love, love, love them all!





tutushopper said:


> Beautiful collection of scarves; just nod your head and smile at your DH   as you aren't being "old lady" at all, but being stylish!  Gorgeous shoes, and good to know there are some flats in there!
> 
> Love your Hermes and love your *RED* 12A, which I know is not easy to find!  So happy you were able to find this perfect true *RED*!
> 
> This is indeed a lovely HG!  Congrats on finding her; she is stunning!



Tutushopper, you're too sweet!  I hope you things are returning back to normal for you and that can find some time to enjoy your latest Dior find! I wish my DH could understand my love for silk scarves, it's something that reminds me of my childhood growing up. Maybe I am an old soul? My shoe collection is so tiny, but there will always be flats and low heels if it grows. 

The 12A was what lured me back to Chanel, so I'm really happy that I didn't give up on the search. I also love 13C, but I wanted to find a caviar piece since I have quite a few lambs already.

I absolutely love my Kelly!  Funny thing is, I'm a little scared to use her. I know that sounds silly, but it's my HG and I desperately do not want anything bad to happen.  I can be quite clumsy sometimes!


----------



## emjetz

OMG,Nico!!!...Your collection is tdf!!! I love reading your bags addiction page to page from coach to hermes......what's next?!!! btw, I wish to have the kelly like yours someday too but currently i knew that's a mission impossible  i guess i need to focus on how to increase $$$ in my bank account first! haha


----------



## Nico_79

emjetz said:


> OMG,Nico!!!...Your collection is tdf!!! I love reading your bags addiction page to page from coach to hermes......what's next?!!! btw, I wish to have the kelly like yours someday too but currently i knew that's a mission impossible  i guess i need to focus on how to increase $$$ in my bank account first! haha



Emjetz, thank you!  Glad you had fun reading through my crazy evolution. I really don't know what could possibly be next, maybe another piece from Hermes? I'm not really sure what one does after getting their HG??? I hope you get a Kelly one day, it's not impossible just takes some time and a lot of savings!   Remember I didn't buy any designer purses for three years straight so sometimes you have to make sacrifices to get your dream bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Wow your collection is amazing! I love the stories behind your bags!


----------



## xoxoshopaholic

WOW!!! just found this thread! what a beautiful collection! i'm a newbie here and to the world of purses -have a similar journey with getting started on Coach, i'm on Michael Kors right now (on a college girl budget) and at MBMJ bags. I would looove to own beautiful Chanel and other pretties you have in your closet! You give me hope that I will one day! haha *Swoon* I am just in love with all of your Chanel! i feel the same way about Chanel like you did at first (intimidated to go in) haha. glad to hear im not the only one! Love your LV too! Youre my inspiration! I hope to have a collection as beautiful as yours one day! Thanks for sharing! XOXO


----------



## txjag

Very beautiful collection!


----------



## DonnaMartin

I just saw this post with your amazing collection! Thank you for posting both the bags and the stories!!  It's proof that someone can have a number of beautiful pieces, but still have so much thought and love into the collection.  (Oh, how I can relate to that excitement of finding the first pre-loved Chanel bag and it showing up at the door.)  Your first Chanel is almost exactly what I have in mind as my first classic (down the road, just a bit).   



xoxoshopaholic said:


> WOW!!! just found this thread! what a beautiful collection! i'm a newbie here and to the world of purses -have a similar journey with getting started on Coach, i'm on Michael Kors right now (on a college girl budget) and at MBMJ bags.


 
Careful xoxo - for whatever reason, my first MBMJ was like some kind of gateway drug lol.  I really never thought I was a "bag girl" before that and swore I was fine with just a couple basics.  I still am, but it's slightly wider array of basics now.


----------



## Nico_79

averagejoe said:


> Wow your collection is amazing! I love the stories behind your bags!



Thank you averagejoe for taking the time to look through everything.  Hopefully it will continue to grow, but at a slower pace. 



xoxoshopaholic said:


> WOW!!! just found this thread! what a beautiful collection! i'm a newbie here and to the world of purses -have a similar journey with getting started on Coach, i'm on Michael Kors right now (on a college girl budget) and at MBMJ bags. I would looove to own beautiful Chanel and other pretties you have in your closet! You give me hope that I will one day! haha *Swoon* I am just in love with all of your Chanel! i feel the same way about Chanel like you did at first (intimidated to go in) haha. glad to hear im not the only one! Love your LV too! Youre my inspiration! I hope to have a collection as beautiful as yours one day! Thanks for sharing! XOXO



Xoxoshipaholic, thank you so much. Welcome to tPF! I'm sure one day you will get your Chanel you are dreaming of. Just remember it takes time to develop a collection and there's never any rush. Buy what you love and you can never go wrong. 



txjag said:


> Very beautiful collection!



Thank you txjag! Glad I could share with you.



DonnaMartin said:


> I just saw this post with your amazing collection! Thank you for posting both the bags and the stories!!  It's proof that someone can have a number of beautiful pieces, but still have so much thought and love into the collection.  (Oh, how I can relate to that excitement of finding the first pre-loved Chanel bag and it showing up at the door.)  Your first Chanel is almost exactly what I have in mind as my first classic (down the road, just a bit).



DonnaMartin, thank you so much! I don't have a money tree, so I do have to think about what really makes sense for me and plan out my next purchase carefully.   As much as I may envy those ladies that can collect a rainbow of Chanel flap bags, I know this isn't my style nor financially feasible for me.  So I do my best with what I have and so far it's looking okay!  

I do hope you will get your classic one day, but you already have some beautiful Chanels to enjoy too!


----------



## DonnaMartin

Nico_79 said:


> DonnaMartin, thank you so much! I don't have a money tree, so I do have to think about what really makes sense for me and plan out my next purchase carefully.   As much as I may envy those ladies that can collect a rainbow of Chanel flap bags, I know this isn't my style nor financially feasible for me.  So I do my best with what I have and so far it's looking okay!
> 
> I do hope you will get your classic one day, but you already have some beautiful Chanels to enjoy too!


 
You're welcome!  Oh, that elusive money tree!     I know exactly what you you're saying.  I love looking at the large bag-family pics on the Chanel forum, but after something of a spree (my version), I'll have to sit back and enjoy for a while - not such a terrible problem to have, really!


----------



## zeronohiya

For the first time in a looong time, I'm speechless! Your collection is one of my favorites here on tPF!!!


----------



## mispiggiee

your collection is amazing!!


----------



## cr1stalangel

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you cr1stalangel! I'm glad I could share it with you.
> 
> The red jumbo is the matte gold hw from spring/summer collection 2013. There might be some left in the stores still.
> 
> 
> 
> PikulinaKrasova, you are too funny! Hopefully you hubby gets the hint!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you anielka!



Sorry I just saw this today Nico_79! Thank you very much for your reply! 
I've searched high and low for Spring/Summer bright colour classics, but they're all out and I'm located in Asia, so no chance to try to find it in US unfortunately. 
Looking forward for more of your stunning reveals!


----------



## cherrycookies

Wow! ESP love your Chanel collection! They are gorgeous!


----------



## yoyosaidfeia

love your Chanel collection!!!!! *droool*


----------



## Nico_79

zeronohiya said:


> For the first time in a looong time, I'm speechless! Your collection is one of my favorites here on tPF!!!



Oh thank you zeronohiya! Glad I could share my little addiction with you on tPF. 



mispiggiee said:


> your collection is amazing!!



Mispiggie, thank you! 



cr1stalangel said:


> Sorry I just saw this today Nico_79! Thank you very much for your reply!
> I've searched high and low for Spring/Summer bright colour classics, but they're all out and I'm located in Asia, so no chance to try to find it in US unfortunately.
> Looking forward for more of your stunning reveals!



Aww sorry to hear that cr1stalangel.  Hopefully another one will come your way that you can fall in love with. 



cherrycookies said:


> Wow! ESP love your Chanel collection! They are gorgeous!



Thanks cherrycookies! It definitely has grown a lot after a 3 year hiatus. I think I might have to go back on another 3 year ban!



yoyosaidfeia said:


> love your Chanel collection!!!!! *droool*



Thank you dear! I'm really happy with it's current state. Maybe one more and that'll be it. I keep telling myself that...


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Amazing collection!


----------



## joycee71

Amazing collection!!!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

What a gorgeous collection! I especially love your Chanels and Hermes! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## South Beach

Nico_79 said:


> Of course what collection would be complete if it didn't have a few SLGs and accessories thrown in?



Oh my I am late to this party but sooo glad I didn't miss it! First, your collection is stunning! I too started with Coach ... It's like the entry drug! I loved the stories associated with all the purchases too. Oh yeah  I have the scarf chip too - lol!!!
So you know I love your scarf collection. So too funny the DH is starting to say - so what are your purse buddies up to??
Again - lol! 
Thanks very much for sharing your collection! All the best - SB


----------



## lovieluvslux

Nico_79 said:


> Another tiny update to my collection. I have been thinking about a Dior for a few months, but never have been able to pull the trigger.  As you can tell I'm a big fan of LV and Chanel, so I felt out of my element to buy Dior. I have to say they have some gorgeous leather and beautiful bags, no wonder Princess Diana carried her Lady Dior everywhere with her! I honestly thought that is the bag I would bring home, but I fell in love with the tweed Miss Dior instead.
> View attachment 2139060
> 
> 
> I also decided to pick up a lovely pale pink wallet which features a handy pale gold chain in case you don't need to carry a full purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139065


I'm totally "feeling" the tweed.  I like your story, we have some similarities but my collection is much smaller.  My entry point was DB, other designers, Chanel, LV and now I'm looking to acquire my first Dior handbags this year.  I really like the look of your tweed Dior for winter/fall.


----------



## Nico_79

LV&Lexus07 said:


> Amazing collection!



Thank you! 



joycee71 said:


> Amazing collection!!!!!



Thank you joycee71! Happy I could share with you!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> What a gorgeous collection! I especially love your Chanels and Hermes! Thanks for sharing!



Xiangxiang, you are too kind. My collection is very tiny compared to those here, but I love each piece I own. 



South Beach said:


> Oh my I am late to this party but sooo glad I didn't miss it! First, your collection is stunning! I too started with Coach ... It's like the entry drug! I loved the stories associated with all the purchases too. Oh yeah  I have the scarf chip too - lol!!!
> So you know I love your scarf collection. So too funny the DH is starting to say - so what are your purse buddies up to??
> Again - lol!
> Thanks very much for sharing your collection! All the best - SB



SB you are too sweet!  I agree Coach was the way to disaster! LOL  I'm glad you are my scarf buddy! I feel like not many people understand this love for silks, especially not hubbies! 



lovieluvslux said:


> I'm totally "feeling" the tweed.  I like your story, we have some similarities but my collection is much smaller.  My entry point was DB, other designers, Chanel, LV and now I'm looking to acquire my first Dior handbags this year.  I really like the look of your tweed Dior for winter/fall.



Oh thank you lovieluvslux! I'm in the process of editing my collection, so eventually it will get to only core pieces and hopefully smaller.  I'm sure you will love Dior, it's really lovely quality and I find they are more subtle than say LV or Chanel.  Sadly we only have a tiny tiny store in my area so my pieces are limited. I hope you find a perfect tweed! They always produce some beautiful versions each season.


----------



## rockstarmish

WOW. I'm just drooling over your post.. I keep going back to the blue vintage Chanel that you have. That's probably the most gorgeous Chanel I have ever seen. EVER! The color and the style. It's just perfection. My god, you are one lucky lady! So many gorgeous bags!


----------



## bluesclues

Wow gorgeous collection! I love your Gucci, Prada and balenciaga. Your color choices on the Chanel's are great. Very lovely collection!


----------



## stylemechanel

Nico_79 said:


> And lastly something I have been coveting for quite some time, but due to my hit and miss experiences never thought I could acquire.  Luckily I mustered up the courage to walk back into my local Hermes store and came home with my Lindy in rouge garance!



Nico!!!! My intention was to re-read through your entire fabulous thread before responding. So much has changed since the last time I checked in! But when I came across this post I stopped, starred, awed, and then took a breath. So Nico..... Your Lindy is a true 10! 

I so admire you for walking back into Hermes. I completely understand the discomfort that happens when you go to Hermes. My first experience  at Hermes was in New York and was beyond perfect. However, my experiences here in Beverly Hills...awful. In fact because of them I have not even considered another Hermes bag.

I love love love your Chanel collection! Especially the python clutch you got for your wedding. Seeing all your Chanel's together  really makes me think about the direction I want to follow for my next few purchases. 

Thank you so much for chronicling the history of your purse purchases. It is so fun to read. You are great encouragement for developing a thread like this and sharing.


----------



## marina harbor

Your collection is insane!!!,, love the LV and chanel!!,, also the bracelets are so cool!!... My favorites are the your 1st chanel, the chanel boy, speedy kusama! great pictures!


----------



## Nico_79

rockstarmish said:


> WOW. I'm just drooling over your post.. I keep going back to the blue vintage Chanel that you have. That's probably the most gorgeous Chanel I have ever seen. EVER! The color and the style. It's just perfection. My god, you are one lucky lady! So many gorgeous bags!



Thank you rockstarmish! I agree that I am very lucky to be able to afford such luxuries from time to time.  The blue vintage is definitely dear to me as it was one of those items I bought impulsively and have yet to regret it. 



bluesclues said:


> Wow gorgeous collection! I love your Gucci, Prada and balenciaga. Your color choices on the Chanel's are great. Very lovely collection!



Thank you bluesclues!  Glad I could share with you!



marina harbor said:


> Your collection is insane!!!,, love the LV and chanel!!,, also the bracelets are so cool!!... My favorites are the your 1st chanel, the chanel boy, speedy kusama! great pictures!



Thank you so much marina harbor.  My collection has gotten a bit out of hand, so I'm in the process of editing down and will hopefully end up with something that is timeless and classic. Of course there are just some pieces I can't resist that don't fall into either category!


----------



## Nico_79

stylemechanel said:


> Nico!!!! My intention was to re-read through your entire fabulous thread before responding. So much has changed since the last time I checked in! But when I came across this post I stopped, starred, awed, and then took a breath. So Nico..... Your Lindy is a true 10!
> 
> I so admire you for walking back into Hermes. I completely understand the discomfort that happens when you go to Hermes. My first experience  at Hermes was in New York and was beyond perfect. However, my experiences here in Beverly Hills...awful. In fact because of them I have not even considered another Hermes bag.
> 
> I love love love your Chanel collection! Especially the python clutch you got for your wedding. Seeing all your Chanel's together  really makes me think about the direction I want to follow for my next few purchases.
> 
> Thank you so much for chronicling the history of your purse purchases. It is so fun to read. You are great encouragement for developing a thread like this and sharing.



Stylemechanel, you are too sweet!  I'm not sure if you should admire my stubbornness with Hermes?  I went through a few unpleasant visits and it was only when I met my current lovely SA did everything turn around.  It's crazy the things we will do for bags (or scarves in my case too), but I really love my Lindy.   I heard there is a big re-launch of the BH Hermes, maybe it's worth giving it another shot? 

I'm glad my tiny collection of Chanels could provide you with something to think about. I would love to see your collection one day Stylemechanel, I know it must be amazing!  I can only imagine what types of treasures you must have in your closet.


----------



## sdye

What a beautiful collection! You have inspired me to look at vintage Chanel, I just love the bright colors and unique styles you have found. The blue is so perfect. Thanks for including where you bought them too.

Also, a good lesson to let time pass. The ideal collection can't be built in a year, it takes time to figure out what works for you, research vintage, watch for the best seasonal finds, save up, etc. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## travelerscloset

Your CHANEL collection is TDF! I love each & every piece! I want to trade closets with you, lol.


----------



## MoniLadyDior

wow i love your collection , die for it


----------



## Nico_79

sdye said:


> What a beautiful collection! You have inspired me to look at vintage Chanel, I just love the bright colors and unique styles you have found. The blue is so perfect. Thanks for including where you bought them too.
> 
> Also, a good lesson to let time pass. The ideal collection can't be built in a year, it takes time to figure out what works for you, research vintage, watch for the best seasonal finds, save up, etc.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Sdye, thank you for taking the time to look through my collection. There are so many beautiful vintage pieces out there, it's like treasure hunting.  

And yes, it took me years to get to where I am today. I'm not one of those lucky ladies that can afford to spend $10k on a bags each month and I was only able to really start collecting the luxury designer pieces when I hit my 30's. 



travelerscloset said:


> Your CHANEL collection is TDF! I love each & every piece! I want to trade closets with you, lol.



Aww thanks travelerscloset! You're so funny, I know you have an extensive collection of bags yourself! 



MoniLadyDior said:


> wow i love your collection , die for it



Thank you MoniLadyDior, glad I could share it with you!


----------



## sleeping

I want to see the reveal of your orange box. I  love all of your Chanel collection.


----------



## Nico_79

sleeping said:


> I want to see the reveal of your orange box. I  love all of your Chanel collection.


Ah thank you Sleeping. I am a little behind on updates, I promise I will upload my recent purchases soon!


----------



## Venessa84

Each of your bags are absolutely beautiful. You have amazing taste!


----------



## raindrops8

My first post on this forum after lurking around for a few weeks, maybe because we`re from the same city .  How interesting that you started with Coach and worked your way up to the top brand, Hermes. You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## nle012

wow!! i love your new Chanel boy bag! such a lovely color!


----------



## mazzthequeen

Nico_79 said:


> Since that first LV purchase, the floodgates were opened.  I saw so many styles that I desired, but had no clue if they were for me.  I was lucky enough to find a very sweet SA that let me try on as many different styles, sizes and colours as I wanted.  Here's the ones that came home with me.


My god I love that green one!!


----------



## DonnaMartin

Nico_79 said:


> Ah thank you Sleeping. I am a little behind on updates, I promise I will upload my recent purchases soon!


 
I haven't been on in a while, and I wondered if you had added to this wonderful collection thread!   I can't wait to see.  (I've been avoiding temptation as I slowly crept closer to my birthday....until I gave in and ordered my present today! lol)


----------



## Nico_79

Venessa84 said:


> Each of your bags are absolutely beautiful. You have amazing taste!



Thank you Venessa84! 



raindrops8 said:


> My first post on this forum after lurking around for a few weeks, maybe because we`re from the same city .  How interesting that you started with Coach and worked your way up to the top brand, Hermes. You have a beautiful collection!



Raindrops8, thank you for taking the time to post! I think everyone has a starting point for bags and mind was Coach. I still think their designs are getting better each year and there's definitely no shame to wear them to this day even if I own some Hermes. 



nle012 said:


> wow!! i love your new Chanel boy bag! such a lovely color!



Thank you! I love the Boy style, it's so much fun and chic!



mazzthequeen said:


> My god I love that green one!!



Thank you!!



DonnaMartin said:


> I haven't been on in a while, and I wondered if you had added to this wonderful collection thread!   I can't wait to see.  (I've been avoiding temptation as I slowly crept closer to my birthday....until I gave in and ordered my present today! lol)



DonnaMartin, I look forward to seeing your birthday present!! I have been away on vacation so I still haven't managed to do an update. I promise one will come shortly, I just need to take the pictures.


----------



## Nico_79

So it's been a while since I last updated. Life sometimes gets in the way of shopping and purse hunting, but in the last few months I've added a few more and got rid of a few too and in the process of editing further.

While I'm not one for very small bags, I found both of these to be super functional.

Eva in DE



Favorite MM (bought an additional strap so it could be worn crossbody)



Both are super carefree and low maintenance which is why I love LV canvas.


----------



## Nico_79

The next purchase was a style I was in love with, but couldn't find the right bag.  I thought the Celine Cabas tote was the answer, but when I went to look at it in person I wasn't in love with it.  I decided to try the Hermes Double Sens which was lightweight and the leather was ridiculously soft.  I was more than overjoyed when my SA said there was a limited edition piece in stock.  




At first it looks like a plain rouge H bag, but when flipped over...voila!


----------



## dorres

Nico_79 said:


> So it's been a while since I last updated. Life sometimes gets in the way of shopping and purse hunting, but in the last few months I've added a few more and got rid of a few too and in the process of editing further.
> 
> While I'm not one for very small bags, I found both of these to be super functional.
> 
> Eva in DE
> View attachment 2377543
> 
> 
> Favorite MM (bought an additional strap so it could be worn crossbody)
> View attachment 2377542
> 
> 
> Both are super carefree and low maintenance which is why I love LV canvas.



Nice additions to your lovely collection. I hope you haven't gotten rid of your Chanel blue mini. I love that to pieces. If you ever decide to edit it, please let me know!  

Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## Nico_79

dorres said:


> Nice additions to your lovely collection. I hope you haven't gotten rid of your Chanel blue mini. I love that to pieces. If you ever decide to edit it, please let me know!
> 
> Enjoy your new bags!


Thank you Dorres! I didn't get rid of the blue mini, she's still one of my favourite vintage finds. I will definitely let you know if I decide to part with her.


----------



## Nico_79

Last big update for probably some time! I have been truly lucky to have met such a wonderful SA at my local Hermes store.  I never imagined I would be offered my UHG.  It's one of those things you hope happens, but you don't believe it will for years and years.  Well today was my lucky day, I finally got my first Birkin 35cm in Rouge Casaque with ghw!


----------



## bag heaven

Nico_79 said:


> Last big update for probably some time! I have been truly lucky to have met such a wonderful SA at my local Hermes store.  I never imagined I would be offered my UHG.  It's one of those things you hope happens, but you don't believe it will for years and years.  Well today was my lucky day, I finally got my first Birkin 35cm in Rouge Casaque with ghw!




congrats! rouge casaque with ghw is so gorgeous. i can't wait to see you rock that birkin on the hermes in action thread  very happy for you.


----------



## bag heaven

Nico_79 said:


> The next purchase was a style I was in love with, but couldn't find the right bag.  I thought the Celine Cabas tote was the answer, but when I went to look at it in person I wasn't in love with it.  I decided to try the Hermes Double Sens which was lightweight and the leather was ridiculously soft.  I was more than overjoyed when my SA said there was a limited edition piece in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2377551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first it looks like a plain rouge H bag, but when flipped over...voila!
> 
> View attachment 2377552




oh my, this one is also drool worthy. i love rouge h. that's one pretty double sens nico. congrats!


----------



## Nico_79

bag heaven said:


> congrats! rouge casaque with ghw is so gorgeous. i can't wait to see you rock that birkin on the hermes in action thread  very happy for you.



Thank you bag heaven!! I am a little camera shy, but hope I will be able to post a picture that is worthy of that thread. There are some amazing photos in there. 



bag heaven said:


> oh my, this one is also drool worthy. i love rouge h. that's one pretty double sens nico. congrats!



Aww thank you bag heaven! I have a thing for reds, so Rouge H was kinda perfect!


----------



## dorres

Nico_79 said:


> Last big update for probably some time! I have been truly lucky to have met such a wonderful SA at my local Hermes store.  I never imagined I would be offered my UHG.  It's one of those things you hope happens, but you don't believe it will for years and years.  Well today was my lucky day, I finally got my first Birkin 35cm in Rouge Casaque with ghw!



Omg! She's a beauty. You're very lucky. I am still trying to work on my small Chanel collection. H will be next sometime in the future, but not anytime soon. 

Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## J_Bear

You have a great collection!  Especially love your latest...I guess it was a good thing you didn't give in and run out to get a chanel on monday!


----------



## aprilraign

Wow, great collection!


----------



## Nico_79

dorres said:


> Omg! She's a beauty. You're very lucky. I am still trying to work on my small Chanel collection. H will be next sometime in the future, but not anytime soon.
> 
> Enjoy your gorgeous bag!



Thank you dorres! H will always be there when you're ready to venture into it.  I am probably an old lady compared to some of the ladies here with vast collections! 



J_Bear said:


> You have a great collection!  Especially love your latest...I guess it was a good thing you didn't give in and run out to get a chanel on monday!



Aww thanks J_Bear! Yes definitely a good thing I didn't go crazy on Monday! 



aprilraign said:


> Wow, great collection!



Thank you aprilraign! Happy I could share with you.


----------



## kle

WOW! I was jealous of your SC but then my jaw dropped with the Birkin!! It's gorgeous! Congratulations on a beautiful collection


----------



## Sariina

You have an amazing collection!
Your Rouge Casaque Birkin is beautiful, the color is one of my favorites


----------



## LadyMartin

Ooh, so lovely with the matching twilly.  Congratulations!   (_This gives me hope that there may be a little flexibility in that miserable 6 month B/K rule, if the store receives something that is perfect for you and the SA wants you to get it. _)


----------



## Nico_79

kle said:


> WOW! I was jealous of your SC but then my jaw dropped with the Birkin!! It's gorgeous! Congratulations on a beautiful collection



Thank you kle! I love your Celine with the pumpkin in your avatar! Too cute! 



Sariina said:


> You have an amazing collection!
> Your Rouge Casaque Birkin is beautiful, the color is one of my favorites



Thank you Sariina. RC is my favourite red from H among others. 



LadyMartin said:


> Ooh, so lovely with the matching twilly.  Congratulations!   (_This gives me hope that there may be a little flexibility in that miserable 6 month B/K rule, if the store receives something that is perfect for you and the SA wants you to get it. _)



LadyMartin, thank you! My SA is amazing for matching twillies with bags, she always choose the perfect one.  I think the policy depends on the store, some enforce it very strictly and others not so much. My SA did mention it to me though, so I'm thinking I will be banned for a bit which is probably a good thing.


----------



## calflu

Nico_79 said:


> Another tiny update to my collection. I have been thinking about a Dior for a few months, but never have been able to pull the trigger.  As you can tell I'm a big fan of LV and Chanel, so I felt out of my element to buy Dior. I have to say they have some gorgeous leather and beautiful bags, no wonder Princess Diana carried her Lady Dior everywhere with her! I honestly thought that is the bag I would bring home, but I fell in love with the tweed Miss Dior instead.
> View attachment 2139060
> 
> 
> I also decided to pick up a lovely pale pink wallet which features a handy pale gold chain in case you don't need to carry a full purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139065


Oh my god! I love everything in your collection!!!!! Chanel and Dior in particular!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Nico_79 said:


> Last big update for probably some time! I have been truly lucky to have met such a wonderful SA at my local Hermes store.  I never imagined I would be offered my UHG.  It's one of those things you hope happens, but you don't believe it will for years and years.  Well today was my lucky day, I finally got my first Birkin 35cm in Rouge Casaque with ghw!


 
WOWZA!! 

It's been awhile since I've visited your thread! Many, many congrats on your new Birkin!!


----------



## Piyo1115

Nico_79 said:


> Last big update for probably some time! I have been truly lucky to have met such a wonderful SA at my local Hermes store.  I never imagined I would be offered my UHG.  It's one of those things you hope happens, but you don't believe it will for years and years.  Well today was my lucky day, I finally got my first Birkin 35cm in Rouge Casaque with ghw!




Such a gorgeous color! &#128525;


----------



## you_821

Nico_79 said:


> It took about two years for me to step foot in a Chanel boutique and another year after that to feel comfortable buying more Chanel. I found a lovely and amazing SA which made my shopping experience a dream. The blue and red Chanel are vintage pieces, no harm in saving some $!


I love your blue vintage chanel. It's one of a kind.


----------



## Nico_79

calflu said:


> Oh my god! I love everything in your collection!!!!! Chanel and Dior in particular!!!



Thank you calflu, that`s very kind of you! My Chanel reissue and the Lady Dior are some of my favourite pieces in my collection.



HermesNewbie said:


> WOWZA!!
> 
> It's been awhile since I've visited your thread! Many, many congrats on your new Birkin!!



Thank you HermesNewbie! I have been lazy to update, but finally had the chance to bring out the big guns!  It`s my first Birkin, so I will be cherish her dearly. 



Piyo1115 said:


> Such a gorgeous color! &#128525;



Thank you dear Piyo1115! I`m so happy to get RC! 



you_821 said:


> I love your blue vintage chanel. It's one of a kind.



Aww thank you you_821. It`s a special piece for me, some how she managed to still be in good shape after many years.


----------



## whoknowsx

I'm in awe of your collection -- your hermes, your chanel... I drool!!!! Your shoes are equally as beautiful!


----------



## Diamond88

that mint green Chanel !!!!!!!!!!!! my favorite color !! love love love !!!!!!


----------



## Nico_79

whoknowsx said:


> I'm in awe of your collection -- your hermes, your chanel... I drool!!!! Your shoes are equally as beautiful!



Thank you whoknowsx, I've been lucky to be able to collect these little luxuries over the years. glad you enjoyed all the eye candy! 



Diamond88 said:


> that mint green Chanel !!!!!!!!!!!! my favorite color !! love love love !!!!!!



Diamond88, thank you! Funny that's your favourite one, I decided to edit that from my collection because I can't figure out what to wear with it.


----------



## Nico_79

So a few members here on tPF know of my lust for anything *red* and I didn't realize how many purses I've collected that are in my fave colour.  To date I have seven red bags!! I think it's a lucky number and probably a sign for me to dabble with other colours. 

From left to right
Top row;
Double Sens Rouge H, Birkin 35cm in Rouge Casaque, Lindy 34cm in Rouge Garance

Bottom row:
Lady Dior in Rouge Carmine, Chanel 12A m/l classic flap, Chanel 13S jumbo classic flap, Sofia Coppola PM in Cherry


----------



## bag heaven

Nico_79 said:


> So a few members here on tPF know of my lust for anything *red* and I didn't realize how many purses I've collected that are in my fave colour.  To date I have seven red bags!! I think it's a lucky number and probably a sign for me to dabble with other colours.
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right
> 
> Top row;
> 
> Double Sens Rouge H, Birkin 35cm in Rouge Casaque, Lindy 34cm in Rouge Garance
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom row:
> 
> Lady Dior in Rouge Carmine, Chanel 12A m/l classic flap, Chanel 13S jumbo classic flap, Sofia Coppola PM in Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2385085




stop it nico! this picture just made me faint. you have such a gorgeous well rounded collection of reds. enjoy them all and looking forward to other colors as you say...come on surprise us dear


----------



## sena8224

I also have a thing for red bags. I think i have more than 7 red bags in my possession. But yours are to die for ! I just died and went to red bags heaven &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Nico_79

bag heaven said:


> stop it nico! this picture just made me faint. you have such a gorgeous well rounded collection of reds. enjoy them all and looking forward to other colors as you say...come on surprise us dear



Bag heaven, you are too funny!  I'm still deciding on what colour to venture into next, maybe something in blue or purple? 



sena8224 said:


> I also have a thing for red bags. I think i have more than 7 red bags in my possession. But yours are to die for ! I just died and went to red bags heaven &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Yay another *red* fanatic! I consider my reds to be neutral now as I'm sure you do too.   Happy I could share with you Sena, nothing is more fun than finding that perfect shade of red to add to your collection!


----------



## Nico_79

One last update before the New Year begins! Initially I went in to pick up a scarf ring and I should have know better than to browse at my local Hermes store. Of course there is a catalog open on the table and I see something that I had forgotten about. Out of curiousity I asked my SA if it was available and luckily they had the size and colour I wanted. Presenting my blue izmir Herbag with my Sous l'egide de Mars shawl.


----------



## apl.79

I'm pretty sure I am having heart palpitations after reading all 18 pages of this thread.  It was like a box of fresh chocolate chip cookies, I just couldn't stop! Your collection is UNBELIEVABLE!  Bravo!  Just curious how you wear those amazing scarves.  I have a lovely collection, but I'm always afraid I will snag or stain them somehow.


----------



## Nico_79

apl.79 said:


> I'm pretty sure I am having heart palpitations after reading all 18 pages of this thread.  It was like a box of fresh chocolate chip cookies, I just couldn't stop! Your collection is UNBELIEVABLE!  Bravo!  Just curious how you wear those amazing scarves.  I have a lovely collection, but I'm always afraid I will snag or stain them somehow.



You're so sweet apl.79, thank you for taking the time to go through all 18 pages! As for my crazy scarf collection, well it's grown quite a lot since my last photo. :shame: I'll have to post pics, but for the most part I fold my silks in a basic bias and use a scarf ring to add a little colour to my neutral wardrobe.  With my cashmere GM shawls I wear them everyday during the fall/winter season, they are so warm and soft. Mostly in a cowboy style or hacking knot and then open them out for an over the shoulder look in the office.  I used to worry about the stains and snags, but I've learnt to let that fear go and just enjoy what I have bought. You can always get your scarves dry cleaned or even wash them yourself (there are some great tips in the Hermes subforum). I hope this will encourage you to wear yours!


----------



## alainebelle

You have a collection to die for my dear!!!!   I read the line where you said the LV SA's looked down on your at first for your teenager-looking self then and I know how you feel! I am still in my 20s but I really look up to you! Slowly and slowly I wish to build up my collection just like you  Thank you for your wonderful post ....gave me such inspiration!


----------



## Nico_79

alainebelle said:


> You have a collection to die for my dear!!!!   I read the line where you said the LV SA's looked down on your at first for your teenager-looking self then and I know how you feel! I am still in my 20s but I really look up to you! Slowly and slowly I wish to build up my collection just like you  Thank you for your wonderful post ....gave me such inspiration!



Aww thanks for the kind words alainebelle!  I admit I was discouraged at first, but I didn't let SA attitude deter me from getting what I wanted. I've managed to find some wonderful SAs along the way, so if you find one that fits with your shopping style try to build that relationship.  I hope your experiences will be better and that your collection will continue to grow.


----------



## Apelila

Wow...luv luv luv... thanks for sharing your awesome collections!


----------



## Nico_79

Apelila said:


> Wow...luv luv luv... thanks for sharing your awesome collections!


Thank you so much for taking the time to look through it. 

I have one more small item to add for 2013 then off the Ban Island I go!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Nico_79 said:


> Raindrops8, thank you for taking the time to post! I think everyone has a starting point for bags and mind was Coach. I still think their designs are getting better each year and there's definitely no shame to wear them to this day even if I own some Hermes.


 
How wonderful that you still appreciate less expensive brands! Like you, Coach was my entryway into the world of designer bags. It's been years since I've purchased anything for myself at Coach, but I recently went into the boutique to buy my husband a wallet. I was very pleasantly surprised by all the gorgeous items on display.


----------



## Nico_79

HermesNewbie said:


> How wonderful that you still appreciate less expensive brands! Like you, Coach was my entryway into the world of designer bags. It's been years since I've purchased anything for myself at Coach, but I recently went into the boutique to buy my husband a wallet. I was very pleasantly surprised by all the gorgeous items on display.



Hi HermesNewbie!  Honestly I can still remember the day when buying a bag over $300 was so unbelievable to me. Heck, I didn't even know what Coach was!   I think their style has changed a lot since I first bought from them, it's actually really nice to see some classic leather and shapes in their collection. Glad to hear you were able to find your DH a wallet! I had to go hunting for one recently too, but my DH is really picky. Sigh. Men!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Nico_79 said:


> Just for fun a group shot of my Chanels!
> 
> From left to right:
> Top row - Beige GST, Black caviar jumbo, Ivory easy caviar shopping tote
> 2nd row - Black metallic reissue size 226, Mint green cwc, red lambskin jumbo
> 3rd row - red vintage lambskin flap, beige glazed calfskin Boy medium, blue vintage lambskin flap
> 4th row - blue camellia oversized wallet, black camellia woc, coral caviar halfmoon woc, silver python clutch



I cannot remember if I commented before on your amazing collection...but these my dear... can I just please come play with your Chanel bags????  
I love the LV, love the scarves, love the Dior..your collection is BEAUTIFUL, gorgeous, versatile and SOOOOOO soooo diverse.  How in the world do you decide which bag to carry?  Congrats on such a stunning collection!  If you ever decide that your closet needs more space, please do consider me.:coolpics:


----------



## Nico_79

Mrs. MFH said:


> I cannot remember if I commented before on your amazing collection...but these my dear... can I just please come play with your Chanel bags????
> I love the LV, love the scarves, love the Dior..your collection is BEAUTIFUL, gorgeous, versatile and SOOOOOO soooo diverse.  How in the world do you decide which bag to carry?  Congrats on such a stunning collection!  If you ever decide that your closet needs more space, please do consider me.:coolpics:



Mrs.MFH, you are too kind and funny as well! I think you are the second person to ask to play in my closet.  It's a little scary in there right now so I keep looking at closet organizers and such. Still can't decide on what to do...

As for choosing what bag to wear, that's the fun part! My wardrobe is pretty neutral - grey/black/white, so I use my scarves/shawls to tie in the bag colour.  I find this helps to showcase the beauty of the accessories while adding pop to my outfit. I am downsizing my collection bit by bit, but so far I'm pretty happy with how it's turned out.


----------



## Nico_79

I'm a little behind on updates.

Good news is I've done some editing. I sold my GST, the Balenciaga, Neverfull Rayures, Tivoli GM, Delightful GM and Prada tote. I have zero regrets! I think some people find it hard to let go, but for me they are just bags. I'd much rather them go to someone that will enjoy them.

That being said, I've bought two other purses. Well one is not really a purse.....so I don't think that counts right? 

November - Diamond CC woc



December - Evelyne GM in etoupe


----------



## blksnflwr

Your collection is a classic mix of American classics and international classic designs. Love it!


----------



## Nico_79

blksnflwr said:


> Your collection is a classic mix of American classics and international classic designs. Love it!



Thank you dear. I try to have some variety in my collection that works for many different occasions.


----------



## Brasileiro

Nico_79 said:


> Since that first LV purchase, the floodgates were opened.  I saw so many styles that I desired, but had no clue if they were for me.  I was lucky enough to find a very sweet SA that let me try on as many different styles, sizes and colours as I wanted.  Here's the ones that came home with me.



Omg!! I'm absolutely in LOVE with that stripped monogram neverfull!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

Nico_79 said:


> I'm a little behind on updates.
> 
> Good news is I've done some editing. I sold my GST, the Balenciaga, Neverfull Rayures, Tivoli GM, Delightful GM and Prada tote. I have zero regrets! I think some people find it hard to let go, but for me they are just bags. I'd much rather them go to someone that will enjoy them.
> 
> That being said, I've bought two other purses. Well one is not really a purse.....so I don't think that counts right?
> 
> November - Diamond CC woc
> View attachment 2437092
> 
> 
> December - Evelyne GM in etoupe
> View attachment 2437093



Nico!!!!!!! I am so far behind and so sorry to just be seeing this now. Just smack me upside the head my friend.  Both pieces are so beautiful and will go with so many of your outfits. I am not sure what I like best - maybe the Chanel.....no....maybe the Hermes.....anyway, congratulations!!!

I know this last year was a struggle for you. Nico I wish only good things for you in the new year, filled with warmth and peace in your heart, family, friend and fun in your memories made. Major hugs Nico, many many major hugs......


----------



## Floriana_i

Hi Nico,

I saw some of your collection from Chanel and Dior thread however I finally had a chance to go through your personal collection... From the bottom of my heart, I would like to say congratulations on building such an amazing collection.. It is really such a great achievement in 7 years... You obviously know how to pick a very exquisite and fine things added to your collection. I am surprised eventough you said that you are in a ban island however you managed to pick and select a v expensive collection for you.. Congrats!!!!

Anyway, I love the red handbag collection as I love red.. It looks fresh, bright, and eye catching... Love them v much..!!!

Enjoy your collection and all the best in 2014...


----------



## Nico_79

stylemechanel said:


> Nico!!!!!!! I am so far behind and so sorry to just be seeing this now. Just smack me upside the head my friend.  Both pieces are so beautiful and will go with so many of your outfits. I am not sure what I like best - maybe the Chanel.....no....maybe the Hermes.....anyway, congratulations!!!
> 
> I know this last year was a struggle for you. Nico I wish only good things for you in the new year, filled with warmth and peace in your heart, family, friend and fun in your memories made. Major hugs Nico, many many major hugs......



Stymechanel, no need to apologize! I think my collection thread has moved faster than imaginable this year. I think both pieces will work differently, the woc is more delicate/elegant and the Evelyne is definitely a workhorse. I love both of them! Thank you for your enthusiasm, you are always so sweet.

I think 2013 was a hard year for a lot of us, but it was the year I got to "meet" you so I am thankful for that.  Here's hoping 2014 is filled with new adventures, prosperity and happiness. And maybe some Chanel.... 



Floriana_i said:


> Hi Nico,
> 
> I saw some of your collection from Chanel and Dior thread however I finally had a chance to go through your personal collection... From the bottom of my heart, I would like to say congratulations on building such an amazing collection.. It is really such a great achievement in 7 years... You obviously know how to pick a very exquisite and fine things added to your collection. I am surprised eventough you said that you are in a ban island however you managed to pick and select a v expensive collection for you.. Congrats!!!!
> 
> Anyway, I love the red handbag collection as I love red.. It looks fresh, bright, and eye catching... Love them v much..!!!
> 
> Enjoy your collection and all the best in 2014...



Hi Floriana, thank you for taking time to go through all the pages!  You're such a sweetheart.   Yes, I am quite bad for escaping Ban Island, but this year I will definitely slow down even though my SAs are calling me. It's time for me to focus on other things that give me joy, purses are just a small part. 

Yes another red lover!! I'm so happy you enjoyed the pictures. I am happy to say no more red bags for me.  Time to diversify!

Take care of yourself dear, I wish you the best for 2014 as well.


----------



## Venessa84

Happy New Year Nico! Haven't stopped by in a while and absolutely love the new additions. Although, I love every piece, your red collection sort of speaks to me.


----------



## arlv8500

Nico! O...m...g...! Hee hee. I love your camellia woc! After I got my lamb skin woc, I have been too chicken to buy another. And my camellia wallet is in such bad shape I am embarrassed to use it now... 

I want to live in your closet! It looks awesome!!! Hahahahaa.

I want to see an updated scarf pic!


----------



## Nico_79

Venessa84 said:


> Happy New Year Nico! Haven't stopped by in a while and absolutely love the new additions. Although, I love every piece, your red collection sort of speaks to me.



Happy New Year Venessa! Thanks for dropping by.  Glad to that I could share my red addiction with you.  I promise no more red bags for 2014!



arlv8500 said:


> Nico! O...m...g...! Hee hee. I love your camellia woc! After I got my lamb skin woc, I have been too chicken to buy another. And my camellia wallet is in such bad shape I am embarrassed to use it now...
> 
> I want to live in your closet! It looks awesome!!! Hahahahaa.
> 
> I want to see an updated scarf pic!



 You're too funny! I was anxious too at first, but eventually I told myself I pay too much not to use this and to baby it, if it can't handle my abuse then I won't buy from XXX brand again. How bad of a shape are we talking here lady?  It's probably not as bad as my poor Dior one. Boy that puppy took a beating, but I still love it.

My closet is a disaster, since I moved I never bothered with an organizer. Honestly, I don't know how I find things in there these days!  If you lived there I probably wouldn't even notice. Actually locked my poor kitty in there by accident too. Oops.

Trust me, the scarf pic would just be shameful!! I bought so many cashemere GMs this season my money tree is a twig right now. Don't even get me started on shoes. :shame: Also I would need to covertly take these photos, DH does not understand my love for silks or shoes or...well any of my collection.


----------



## mandyng90

Nico_79 said:


> It took about two years for me to step foot in a Chanel boutique and another year after that to feel comfortable buying more Chanel. I found a lovely and amazing SA which made my shopping experience a dream. The blue and red Chanel are vintage pieces, no harm in saving some $!


Beautiful!


----------



## melodie5

The blue Chanel made my heart skip a beat!  Soooo beautiful.


----------



## Nico_79

mandyng90 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks Mandy! I was very lucky to find these two vintage pieces. 



melodie5 said:


> The blue Chanel made my heart skip a beat!  Soooo beautiful.



Thanks Melodie! I love this shade of blue, very wearable, but fun at the same time.


----------



## arlv8500

Nico_79 said:


> Happy New Year Venessa! Thanks for dropping by.  Glad to that I could share my red addiction with you.  I promise no more red bags for 2014!
> 
> 
> 
> You're too funny! I was anxious too at first, but eventually I told myself I pay too much not to use this and to baby it, if it can't handle my abuse then I won't buy from XXX brand again. How bad of a shape are we talking here lady?  It's probably not as bad as my poor Dior one. Boy that puppy took a beating, but I still love it.
> 
> My closet is a disaster, since I moved I never bothered with an organizer. Honestly, I don't know how I find things in there these days!  If you lived there I probably wouldn't even notice. Actually locked my poor kitty in there by accident too. Oops.
> 
> Trust me, the scarf pic would just be shameful!! I bought so many cashemere GMs this season my money tree is a twig right now. Don't even get me started on shoes. :shame: Also I would need to covertly take these photos, DH does not understand my love for silks or shoes or...well any of my collection.



Heehee, I think we need to sit your DH down and have a leather goods intervention. Don't worry I will get my DH to "educate" him on the craftsmanship of H.  or go to Paris and spend an hour with my SA and you will be set for life. 

I will take a pic of the wallet and send it... All of the sides have been woren down... I blame my long champ bag.

And when did you realise you locked your poor cat in your closet? Did you catch her in one of your H bags? 

You should hang your silks on a tree! Oh! It would have been so pretty if you did it during the freezing rain!!


----------



## Nico_79

arlv8500 said:


> Heehee, I think we need to sit your DH down and have a leather goods intervention. Don't worry I will get my DH to "educate" him on the craftsmanship of H.  or go to Paris and spend an hour with my SA and you will be set for life.
> 
> I will take a pic of the wallet and send it... All of the sides have been woren down... I blame my long champ bag.
> 
> And when did you realise you locked your poor cat in your closet? Did you catch her in one of your H bags?
> 
> You should hang your silks on a tree! Oh! It would have been so pretty if you did it during the freezing rain!!



I think we would need to brainwash DH in order for him to believe H was worth the price! 

I didn't realize until I got home from work and went to change my clothes! Poor kitty. Luckily she didn't ruin any bags, but she destroyed the carpet because she was trying to dig her way out. Poor thing. Now I always check the house to make sure all kitties are accounted for! 

There is no way my silks are going to be tree ornaments! 

I have to take an updated photo to show my silk madness, just haven't had time to sort them all out lately.


----------



## Aluxe

So, um, the last time I was here, there were far fewer Hermes goodies in your collection :giggles:

Your collection is ridiculous! That Birkin! Makes me want to snatch one up.

Congrats and thanks so much for sharing with the rest of us. I love bag showcases.

Now, you must please forgive my nosiness, but how do you keep track of your pieces? Do you have a family pic to help with that? How do you gals do it?  

Anyway, I really like your collection's variety (shapes, designers, colors, leathers etc.) Each piece is destined to still look fabulous many years from now


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nico_79 said:


> I'm a little behind on updates.
> 
> Good news is I've done some editing. I sold my GST, the Balenciaga, Neverfull Rayures, Tivoli GM, Delightful GM and Prada tote. I have zero regrets! I think some people find it hard to let go, but for me they are just bags. I'd much rather them go to someone that will enjoy them.
> 
> That being said, I've bought two other purses. Well one is not really a purse.....so I don't think that counts right?
> 
> November - Diamond CC woc
> View attachment 2437092
> 
> 
> December - Evelyne GM in etoupe
> View attachment 2437093



Very beautiful selections!


----------



## nymphette

i LOVE that red chanel, I saw in another post that you mentioned the red was more of a tomato red? it looks so gorgeous in the picture. I'm also looking for a red purse >_<


----------



## ChanelLV0

Amazing collection. I enjoyed reading your journey and I have to admit you have one heck of a gorgeous collection!! Simply stunning!! Congrats hun!!


----------



## gayboy

I LOVE YOUR COLLECTION SO MUCH! Crazy to think I was only 8 years old when your collection started


----------



## GayleLV

This is NO small collection! Everything is SO stunning, I can't even. I have no even's left to actually can't with, that's how much I adore it. That striped NF...that's a goddess, plainly put. I love everything!


----------



## rhoaz

Love that coral Chanel!


----------



## Nico_79

Aluxe said:


> So, um, the last time I was here, there were far fewer Hermes goodies in your collection :giggles:
> 
> Your collection is ridiculous! That Birkin! Makes me want to snatch one up.
> 
> Congrats and thanks so much for sharing with the rest of us. I love bag showcases.
> 
> Now, you must please forgive my nosiness, but how do you keep track of your pieces? Do you have a family pic to help with that? How do you gals do it?
> 
> Anyway, I really like your collection's variety (shapes, designers, colors, leathers etc.) Each piece is destined to still look fabulous many years from now



Thanks for swinging by again Aluxe!  Yes, I've been quite the busy bee and gathering more Hermes pieces have been my focus. I have a lot of silks and bracelets, but didn't think to add them to this thread. Maybe I will one day!

As for keeping track of them, I have them all out in the open in my closet so it's easy for me to grab and go. I've never been one to keep things in boxes, even all my shoes are in clear containers so I can see them. 

I truly hope my collection will stand the test of time, but as I get older, who knows how my tastes will change. I think that's the beauty of doing a showcase such as this, there are already some pieces here that I have posted that have gone to new homes.



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very beautiful selections!



Thank you! I try my best to choose what I love!



nymphette said:


> i LOVE that red chanel, I saw in another post that you mentioned the red was more of a tomato red? it looks so gorgeous in the picture. I'm also looking for a red purse >_<



Yes, the red with ghw has an orange undertone. There should be a red Chanel from Fall 2013 that was very nice. I can't recall if there's one for the current season. I'm sure you will find the right red for you. 



ChanelLV0 said:


> Amazing collection. I enjoyed reading your journey and I have to admit you have one heck of a gorgeous collection!! Simply stunning!! Congrats hun!!



Thanks so much! I feel like my journey isn't quite completed yet, still editing pieces I currently own and considering new ones. I guess when you love purses, there's never an end! 



gayboy said:


> I LOVE YOUR COLLECTION SO MUCH! Crazy to think I was only 8 years old when your collection started



Thank you! I was a late bloomer when it came to purses, but I am a quick study and pretty happy that I can afford to enjoy certain brands that I wouldn't have been able to earlier on in my life.


----------



## Nico_79

GayleLV said:


> This is NO small collection! Everything is SO stunning, I can't even. I have no even's left to actually can't with, that's how much I adore it. That striped NF...that's a goddess, plainly put. I love everything!



Gayle, you're hilarious and very sweet. I think my collection is small compared to some of the showcases I have seen on here, I remember one lady had an entire room of all sorts of LVs, I was in total awe! I've been editing out certain bags too, so I probably have about less than thirty now! 



rhoaz said:


> Love that coral Chanel!



Thank you, it's one of my most used pieces.


----------



## Pavla

I'm so glad that I found your thread, Nico! Your entire collection is amazing. 

I absolutely love your collection of Chanel. I am a LV girl, but it is probably due to the fact that in my country there is no Chanel store. So I enjoyed every picture, every bag with your beautiful Chanel items. 

I look forward to seeing all the future purchases!


----------



## Nico_79

Pavla said:


> I'm so glad that I found your thread, Nico! Your entire collection is amazing.
> 
> I absolutely love your collection of Chanel. I am a LV girl, but it is probably due to the fact that in my country there is no Chanel store. So I enjoyed every picture, every bag with your beautiful Chanel items.
> 
> I look forward to seeing all the future purchases!



Thank you Pavla! I am happy I could share with you my crazy purse addiction. I still love LV as well, they are my workhorse bags, but for sure Chanel holds a special place. Maybe on your travels you will be able to find the perfect Chanel for you? I do hope you will get the chance one day soon.


----------



## Serva1

Lovely collection _Nico_ and I especially love how your taste has evolved and you have in 2013 seriously been hit by the H bug  It happened to me too in 2013...I also love Chanel. Thank you for sharing your wonderful collection and I liked reading about how it all happened.


----------



## Nico_79

Serva1 said:


> Lovely collection _Nico_ and I especially love how your taste has evolved and you have in 2013 seriously been hit by the H bug  It happened to me too in 2013...I also love Chanel. Thank you for sharing your wonderful collection and I liked reading about how it all happened.



Serva1, thank you dear! I'm so sorry for the late reply, I've sort of forgotten about my collection thread as I'm in the process of editing down my collection. It's true the H bug is really strong, I wish I had discovered the orange side earlier, but I'm quite happy to be able to indulge in it now.


----------



## Serva1

We are both on the same H track, I got my second Birkin 6 months from the first one and currently I´m planning a trip to Paris (hope I can score another bag). It´s funny that I browsed this tread today and found your reply  I also regret not having bought H bags before 2013. I think it would be fun to see your H items in this tread, after all they are in your current collection.


----------



## HermesBVgal

Amazingly beautiful collection, Nico! May I ask what bag is in your Avatar? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Nico_79

HermesBVgal said:


> Amazingly beautiful collection, Nico! May I ask what bag is in your Avatar? It's gorgeous!


 
Hi HermesBVgal, it's an Hermes Ghillies Kelly in anemone. I just picked it up yesterday!  I've been bad at updating this thread!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

It's been ages since I've visited your thread! Congrats on your new Kelly - it is gorgeous!


----------



## Nico_79

HermesNewbie said:


> It's been ages since I've visited your thread! Congrats on your new Kelly - it is gorgeous!


 
Hi *HermesNewbie*!!  It's been awhile for me too!  Thanks so much, I'm really happy to bring this one home, honestly wasn't too keen on anemone until I saw what I call "the Ghilies effect". :giggles:  I'm going to Ban Island now as my money tree is definiely whithered after this last purchase! Great to "see" you again!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Nico_79 said:


> Hi *HermesNewbie*!!  It's been awhile for me too!  Thanks so much, I'm really happy to bring this one home, honestly wasn't too keen on anemone until I saw what I call "the Ghilies effect". :giggles:  I'm going to Ban Island now as my money tree is definiely whithered after this last purchase! Great to "see" you again!


 
LOL! At least you have a money tree! I have no tree, rather a tiny potted plant that has been bare for quite a while now.


----------



## nadineluv

Wow!!! Just beautiful Nico!! 
Happy birthday fellow Libra!!


----------



## luxrosa

Nico_79 said:


> One last update before the New Year begins! Initially I went in to pick up a scarf ring and I should have know better than to browse at my local Hermes store. Of course there is a catalog open on the table and I see something that I had forgotten about. Out of curiousity I asked my SA if it was available and luckily they had the size and colour I wanted. Presenting my blue izmir Herbag with my Sous l'egide de Mars shawl.


My jaw literally dropped open and was hanging for a good min or two there.... 

eeeeeeekkkkkk!!! she's sooooo pretttyyyy! congratulations!

Nico, do you have a modeling thread for us to see how you pair your outfits with your bags (bagaholic with limited fashion sense here..) Thank you! I love your collection! You have impeccable style!


----------



## Nico_79

luxrosa said:


> My jaw literally dropped open and was hanging for a good min or two there....
> 
> eeeeeeekkkkkk!!! she's sooooo pretttyyyy! congratulations!
> 
> Nico, do you have a modeling thread for us to see how you pair your outfits with your bags (bagaholic with limited fashion sense here..) Thank you! I love your collection! You have impeccable style!


 
Luxrosa, you're such a sweetheart! Thank you taking the time to check out my thread. I've actually edited my collection a bit and haven't had a chance to post updates. 

I'm sure you have amazing style, but don't give yourself enough credit.  I dress very simple, lots of neutrals and not a lot of pattern so my silks and accessories help add a little oomph.  If you're looking for some inspiration I've found Mai Tai's Picturebook very helpful in terms of how to wear scarves as well as incorporate certain colours into your wardrobe. HTH!


----------



## HermesBVgal

Nico_79 said:


> Hi HermesBVgal, it's an Hermes Ghillies Kelly in anemone. I just picked it up yesterday!  I've been bad at updating this thread!


Thank you Nico! It's the most beautiful bag that I have ever seen! It's stupendous! Enjoy and thanks again!


----------



## luxrosa

Nico_79 said:


> Luxrosa, you're such a sweetheart! Thank you taking the time to check out my thread. I've actually edited my collection a bit and haven't had a chance to post updates.
> 
> I'm sure you have amazing style, but don't give yourself enough credit.  I dress very simple, lots of neutrals and not a lot of pattern so my silks and accessories help add a little oomph.  If you're looking for some inspiration I've found Mai Tai's Picturebook very helpful in terms of how to wear scarves as well as incorporate certain colours into your wardrobe. HTH!


Thank you 3 

I was on tpf ban... otherwise work would not get done!! 

Please let us know about updates to your collection! I love how your style has both stayed consistent and evolved. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Edsmd2

I love how you presented your collectioon! What a journey...I love your Chanel collection...can't wait to add one to my collection


----------



## Nico_79

Edsmd2 said:


> I love how you presented your collectioon! What a journey...I love your Chanel collection...can't wait to add one to my collection



Thank you Edsmd, it definitely has been a fun discovery of different brands and bags. Chanel definitely is a soft spot for me, the service and my SA make the experience of shopping so much fun. I'm sure you will add a Chanel to your collection soon, even if it's just one piece, it's worth it.


----------



## Serva1

Visiting and hoping for some updates, especially pics of your _gorgeous ghillies_


----------



## Nico_79

Serva1 said:


> Visiting and hoping for some updates, especially pics of your _gorgeous ghillies_


Hi Serva!!  Okay I will do a super quick update because a) the lighting is horrible to take photos here and b) I cannot remember exactly what I have posted or not...:shame:


Latest addition to my small little family of H bags is a Ghillies Kelly 32cm in anemone. I have been waiting so long for a bag in anemone I really gave up hope, go figure my SA would call me a couple weeks ago saying this arrived. Oh the mysterious ways of H!!  

This is my first purple bag too! I never imagined it would be a Kelly let alone a Ghillies version.




And here is a close up of the Ghillies details. I do really love the combination of swift and togo leather. 




And of course I bought shoes to go with the Ghillies theme. I know I have serious issues. 



Hmm I think that is the last major update for now as I row myself to Ban Island.


----------



## Buttlerfly

Love the color in the new bag and the scarf around!! Congrats, I am always looking forward for your news lol!!!


----------



## Venessa84

Nico_79 said:


> Hi Serva!!  Okay I will do a super quick update because a) the lighting is horrible to take photos here and b) I cannot remember exactly what I have posted or not...:shame:
> 
> 
> Latest addition to my small little family of H bags is a Ghillies Kelly 32cm in anemone. I have been waiting so long for a bag in anemone I really gave up hope, go figure my SA would call me a couple weeks ago saying this arrived. Oh the mysterious ways of H!!
> 
> This is my first purple bag too! I never imagined it would be a Kelly let alone a Ghillies version.
> 
> View attachment 2779269
> 
> 
> And here is a close up of the Ghillies details. I do really love the combination of swift and togo leather.
> 
> View attachment 2779270
> 
> 
> And of course I bought shoes to go with the Ghillies theme. I know I have serious issues.
> View attachment 2779280
> 
> 
> Hmm I think that is the last major update for now as I row myself to Ban Island.


What a beauty!  Love the new addition.  The details on this bag is TDF and so is the color.  This is a nice send off to ban island.


----------



## More bags

Nico_79 said:


> Hi Serva!!  Okay I will do a super quick update because a) the lighting is horrible to take photos here and b) I cannot remember exactly what I have posted or not...:shame:
> 
> 
> Latest addition to my small little family of H bags is a Ghillies Kelly 32cm in anemone. I have been waiting so long for a bag in anemone I really gave up hope, go figure my SA would call me a couple weeks ago saying this arrived. Oh the mysterious ways of H!!
> 
> This is my first purple bag too! I never imagined it would be a Kelly let alone a Ghillies version.
> 
> View attachment 2779269
> 
> 
> And here is a close up of the Ghillies details. I do really love the combination of swift and togo leather.
> 
> View attachment 2779270
> 
> 
> And of course I bought shoes to go with the Ghillies theme. I know I have serious issues.
> View attachment 2779280
> 
> 
> Hmm I think that is the last major update for now as I row myself to Ban Island.



Hello Nico_79, what an outstanding thread. I adore your diverse and well curated collection. The diversity of styles, colours and brands is inspiring. I am also a fan of red bags. Your Anemone Ghillies Kelly is a work of art! Which bags do you use most often? You mention that you've been editing your collection, could you please talk a bit about your thought process? I am going through an editing process and feel a bit stuck on next steps. Thank you for sharing all of your lovely photos and commentary.


----------



## nanaimo75

Nico_79 said:


> And lastly something I have been coveting for quite some time, but due to my hit and miss experiences never thought I could acquire.  Luckily I mustered up the courage to walk back into my local Hermes store and came home with my Lindy in rouge garance!




May I ask what size this is?


----------



## Nico_79

Buttlerfly said:


> Love the color in the new bag and the scarf around!! Congrats, I am always looking forward for your news lol!!!


 
Thank you dear, I have been absent as of late so that's the last bit of news for me for a while. 



Venessa84 said:


> What a beauty!  Love the new addition.  The details on this bag is TDF and so is the color.  This is a nice send off to ban island.


 
Thanks Venessa! I agree, love having this bag while on ban island! 



nanaimo75 said:


> May I ask what size this is?


 
It's a 34 cm.


----------



## Nico_79

More bags said:


> Hello Nico_79, what an outstanding thread. I adore your diverse and well curated collection. The diversity of styles, colours and brands is inspiring. I am also a fan of red bags. Your Anemone Ghillies Kelly is a work of art! Which bags do you use most often? You mention that you've been editing your collection, could you please talk a bit about your thought process? I am going through an editing process and feel a bit stuck on next steps. Thank you for sharing all of your lovely photos and commentary.


 
Ahh my collection is quite humble compared to some other ladies here, but thank you for your kind compliment.

I have been gravitating lately to hands free bags for everyday errands, often reaching for my Eva or WoC. 
For work it's slightly larger bags like my Kelly or SC PM.
Social outings I stick to my Chanel Reissue or Classic flap. 

As for editing, I've done quite a bit and still in the process of doing so. So here's my thought process for editing in a few steps:

1. take the time to get to know your bag - take it out, use it, get to know what you love or hate about it, is it functional?

2. are you wearing the bag or is it wearing you - sometimes we buy things that look beautiful in the shop, but in reality they aren't really suited for our lifestyle or fashion sense

3. does it sit in your closet collecting dust - I always think about price per use, if it's been a year and I've used the bag once, it's time for it to go. Of course there might be an exception to the rule such as an evening clutch, just don't have 5 evening clutches collecting dust. 

4. does it hold sentimental value - there are about 2 -3 bags I own that I know I will never let go. One of them is my Chanel clutch I used at my wedding, even though I might not have an event to wear it, the memory attached is too strong. 

5. do I have multiples of the same bag - look at your collection in it's entirety and try to create sub groups. You'll see a pattern forming and determine which of the sub group you use the least. This will be the one to get rid of.

6. the first one is hardest to let go - after that it becomes easy. 

Hope that helps!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Lovely collection...I love every single bag you have, my taste exactly!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## South Beach

Congratulations on your stunning new editions. I am drooling, the bag color is so rich and luxurious . Oh and the shoes are amazing. So, I will officially drop out of all handbag purchases for a year and work toward an H.
Would you mind sharing what is the best way to cultivate a relationship with an H SA? 

Thanks in advance for any intel you can share.

Use your wonderful purchases in good health and happy 2015! I too enjoy your interesting thread. Best SB


----------



## More bags

Nico_79 said:


> Ahh my collection is quite humble compared to some other ladies here, but thank you for your kind compliment.
> 
> I have been gravitating lately to hands free bags for everyday errands, often reaching for my Eva or WoC.
> For work it's slightly larger bags like my Kelly or SC PM.
> Social outings I stick to my Chanel Reissue or Classic flap.
> 
> As for editing, I've done quite a bit and still in the process of doing so. So here's my thought process for editing in a few steps:
> 
> 1. take the time to get to know your bag - take it out, use it, get to know what you love or hate about it, is it functional?
> 
> 2. are you wearing the bag or is it wearing you - sometimes we buy things that look beautiful in the shop, but in reality they aren't really suited for our lifestyle or fashion sense
> 
> 3. does it sit in your closet collecting dust - I always think about price per use, if it's been a year and I've used the bag once, it's time for it to go. Of course there might be an exception to the rule such as an evening clutch, just don't have 5 evening clutches collecting dust.
> 
> 4. does it hold sentimental value - there are about 2 -3 bags I own that I know I will never let go. One of them is my Chanel clutch I used at my wedding, even though I might not have an event to wear it, the memory attached is too strong.
> 
> 5. do I have multiples of the same bag - look at your collection in it's entirety and try to create sub groups. You'll see a pattern forming and determine which of the sub group you use the least. This will be the one to get rid of.
> 
> 6. the first one is hardest to let go - after that it becomes easy.
> 
> Hope that helps!!



Hi Nico_79, this is really helpful. Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## Nico_79

LOREBUNDE said:


> Lovely collection...I love every single bag you have, my taste exactly!  Thank you for sharing.


 
Thank you Lorebunde! I'm glad you enjoyed the thread. 



South Beach said:


> Congratulations on your stunning new editions. I am drooling, the bag color is so rich and luxurious . Oh and the shoes are amazing. So, I will officially drop out of all handbag purchases for a year and work toward an H.
> Would you mind sharing what is the best way to cultivate a relationship with an H SA?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any intel you can share.
> 
> Use your wonderful purchases in good health and happy 2015! I too enjoy your interesting thread. Best SB


 
Hiya SB!!  I'll send you a pm on the H SAs.



More bags said:


> Hi Nico_79, this is really helpful. Thank you, I appreciate it!


 
Yay, I'm glad it was useful. Good luck on your editing too!


----------



## Prixton

Beautiful bags! The little black MK clutch is my favorite; I'm such a sucker for tiny black bags (and methinks I may need to break down and buy a MK ASAP)!


----------



## rezzamazlan

what a beautiful collection! love them all


----------



## glamourity7

I know this thread is ooold but I couldn't just look and run without commenting. You collection is AMAZING ! 

Are you on a permanent ban or did u forget to update ? Also any chance of seeing the bags altogether in your storage ?


----------



## Porschenality

Love your collection. Have you been on tpf lately? Any updates? New hauls? Would love to see some new things if you have them... 

Thanks for sharing!


----------

